# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Proyecto: Comparto porque me da la gana.

## MJJMarkos

Bueno, pues el tema del almacenamiento parece solucionado. Al menos una primera solución, que es buena. En función de lo que opineis ya veremos como gestionarlo.

Mi idea es compartir material "mágico" de esos que hicieron historias. En vista de ventas de DVDs de recopilatorios (con copyright o no copyright), cosa que no critico, pero que no comparto, he decidido hacer algo parecido.

Al ser un proyecto más "libre", pues no voy a tener obligaciones con ello (ya tengo bastantes encima). Pero servirá como posible forma de que no sólo yo, sino que TU, que lees ahora mismo el foro y tienes material mágico, puedas compartirlo.

El compañero forero AceOfSpades me ha proporcionado ayuda de forma que SUBIRÉ a descarga directa a un espacio web suyo (así que cuidadito con el mal uso) con contraseña videos de magia.

El sistema para que esto "corra"... pues no lo sé aún. En principio mi idea que era que TODO el mundo pudiese descargarlos y obtenerlos sin problemas y a buena velocidad. Pero en vista de los problemas que pudiesen ocasionar (ya digo, no hay archivos con copyright, pero por si acaso) a gente como JinRoh cosas como NadaXAquí, he pensado que otra alternativa sería tener a unos "cuantos" que quieran participar, descargando los videos en descarga directa y luego en programas Peer To Peer, podamos compartilo de forma más rápida y fácil. Lease con 10 semillas o así.

Ya que yo no soy de dejar el PC a todas horas encendido, pido que haya una alta colaboración. Tampoco (por motivos de seguridad de otros proyectos) puedo dedicar varias a horas a Peer To Peer, porque suelo vigilar conexiones entrantes y salientes en mis máquinas. Así que la gente que colabore, que tenga ganas, cuantos más, más rápido será la propagación de los archivos.

En estos videos no apareceran secretos, ni se desvelará nada. Simplemente serán actuaciones que tengamos en esos viejos VHSs, o DVDs, y que queramos compartir con los demás foreros.

Los que esteis interesados en participar, escribidme un MP. Aún he de hablar con AceOfSpades a ver que le parece, pero creo que la opción de que sean unos pocos los que hagan descarga directa y así seamos muchas "fuentes completas", facilitará la propagación.

A parte que por supuesto mi interés sería que si cualquiera lo tiene BAJADO, pues que si lo quiere colgar ÉL en rapidshare o megaupload, pues que lo haga. Siempre y cuando "acate" algunos temas de "licencias" sobre los archivos.

Con esto queiro decir que ya se formalizará todo, pero en la licencia irían cosas como que si lo subes a MU o RS, no lo hagas para "solo usuarios premium". Currate partes y súbelo. Ya que yo comparto, tu no lo pongas más difícil de lo que es.

¿Algunos interesados?

Todo lo tendremos que hablar vía chat, o MPs, para que el "funcionamiento" lo ajustemos entre todos los que colaboran. Y por favor, lo principal es proteger lo que se nos presta: el espacio web.

Un abrazo, espero vuestros MPs.

De momento estoy subiendo una rutina de tahurismo de Pepe y Juan que al menos en youtube no he encontrado. Y en otros DVDs "a la venta" tampoco lo encontrareis. Encontrareis algo parecido, pero no la misma. He decidido poner esta por lo "bien" que sale todo. Incluso los fallos.

PD: No hago milagros, no puedo subir cosas que no existen, si ya lo teneis, lo siento. Cuanto más seamos, más material raro habrá.

Me gustaría informar (mañana lo haré) a moderadores y a Mariano sobretodo, ya que las "noticias" de actualizaciones sobre estos enlaces y demás irían aquí. Habría que pedirle permiso a Mariano.

Los programas Peer To Peer no son ilegales, el contenido en ellos puede serlo, pero no ellos en sí. De hecho nariceron para compartir archivos entre las comunidades. Podríamos aprovecharnos de ellos para esta iniciativa.

Si al final nadie participa, o no interesa, esto se quedará para los 3 que estamos en el ajo. Dos disfrutarán de todo el material y ya está. O sea, que no es una obligación.




> Ante la imposibilidad de ponerme en contacto con JinRoh (Alvaro si lees, avisa por MSN!), estoy buscando alguien que tenga espacio web (y a ser posible con password para el acceso a los archivos al resto de la gente) para colgar algunas "joyitas" que tengo por aquí de Pepe y Juan.
> 
> Ejemplos son... Pepe en las jornadas del escorial haciendo agua y aceite en copa. Miguel Gómez haciendo magia en el Escorial (esto tendría que consultarlo con el propio Miguel Gómez para que me diese su permiso).
> 
> Actuaciones de Pepe y Juan de tahurismo. 
> 
> El número de Paris completo (al de la red le falta un trocito) a mayor calidad de video.
> 
> Gaetan Bloom, un poco de Ricky Jay...
> ...

----------


## letang

¿No te sirve una cuenta de correo de almacenamiento ilimitado?
No sé si gmail...

Lo malo es el acceso, que tanto el nombre de la dirección como el password deberían ser conocidos por quienes quisiera acceder y podría cambiarlos.

A ver si alguien te lo puede proporcionar, la verdad es que estaría chulo poder ver esas joyas que tienes por ahí guardadas.

Un saludo y suerte  :Wink1:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Es para que todo el mundo se lo pueda descargar.

Al final acabaré con eMule, o Torrent.

En fin, un abrazo letang.

Alguna otra sugerencia?

----------


## angelilliks

Subirlos a Rapidshare, Megaupload o Parecidos...
Un saludo.

----------


## chikilint

angelilliks, leete lo que  ha puesto MJJ, que de hecho lo a especificado claramente "Abstenerse de rapidshare.com, megaupload, etc... paso de subir por partes o de que se me corten las subidas a mitad, que de eso ya tengo como scener de PSP y XBoX360"

Saludos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Para mi la solución es Bittorrent.

So coge el archivo en cuestión se añade a cualquier programa de Bittorrent, éste genera un enlace, que podemos pasarnos, y automaticamente iriamos generando semillas.

Creo que es la mejor solución. Quizas rapidshare sea demasiado abierto al publico.

Un abrazo y gracias por esta iniciativa MJ.

----------


## Goreneko

> Para mi la solución es Bittorrent.
> 
> So coge el archivo en cuestión se añade a cualquier programa de Bittorrent, éste genera un enlace, que podemos pasarnos, y automaticamente iriamos generando semillas.
> 
> Creo que es la mejor solución. Quizas rapidshare sea demasiado abierto al publico.
> 
> Un abrazo y gracias por esta iniciativa MJ.


Pero el video debería ir alojado en algún sitio, y ahí radica el problema de que alguien tenga que tener el pc todo el dia encendido, etc...

saludos.

----------


## Azran

los servidores de stage6 ofrecen un buen ancho de banda para descarga.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Pero el video debería ir alojado en algún sitio, y ahí radica el problema de que alguien tenga que tener el pc todo el dia encendido, etc...


Yo puedo tenerlo, y de hecho lo tengo todo el día encendido. El unico tema es que MJ tendría que ponerlo en su ordenador hasta que yo tenga los videos, y apartir de ahí me encargo yo de proveer a todos.

¿Como lo veis?

----------


## popt

Si os parece bien yo me ofrezco a montar un servidor de la burra y compartir los archivos.

Si Miguel comparte también ya seríamos dos (estaría bien que hubiese más).

Teniendo un servidor propio valdría con conectarse a ese servidor.  Nos quitamos la necesidad de estar recopilando links (aunque también se puede hacer) y tendríamos buscador.  Además es el cliente que más gente conoce.

¿Cómo lo véis?

----------


## joepc

En http://stage6.divx.com/ se pueden subir vídeos en divx, se pueden ver en linea y descargar.

----------


## Triple H

Sino se revelan secretos, podriais crear una cuenta en youtube y subir alli todos los videos de actuaciones, si os descargais el Youtube downloader ademas cualquiera podria tener los videos en mpg o avi en su propio ordenador, por supuesto en descarga directa con solo poner el link en el programa.


Saludos

----------


## joepc

Lo malo de youtube es la pobre calidad que tienen sus videos.

----------


## Goreneko

> Iniciado por Goreneko
> 
> Pero el video debería ir alojado en algún sitio, y ahí radica el problema de que alguien tenga que tener el pc todo el dia encendido, etc...
> 
> 
> Yo puedo tenerlo, y de hecho lo tengo todo el día encendido. El unico tema es que MJ tendría que ponerlo en su ordenador hasta que yo tenga los videos, y apartir de ahí me encargo yo de proveer a todos.
> 
> ¿Como lo veis?


Yo le he escrito a MJ por lo mismo... tengo el pc todo el dia encendido y no me importa usarlo de server, solo que debería liberar espacio (vale, borraré las pelis de mujeres que fuman...).

Saludos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Yo le he escrito a MJ por lo mismo... tengo el pc todo el dia encendido y no me importa usarlo de server, solo que debería liberar espacio (vale, borraré las pelis de mujeres que fuman...).


Yo tambien le he escrito un privado, y supongo que cuando entre, vendra a este post y se pondra al dia. 

Pues si MJ no tiene inconveniente, nos lo pasamos entre Goreneko, Popt y yo, y lo dejamos sirviendo las 24 horas al resto de foreros interesados.

El tema será entre nosotros hablar de como proporcionarnoslo de la manera mas rapida. Quizas que lo ponga MJ en la burrita y nos pase el enlace ed2k para que podamos bajarlo nosotros. 

¿Os parece bien a todos así?

----------


## Goreneko

OK! además ayer estuve liado con los puertos para que me vaya más rápido!! 

Aunque... yo no tengo el PC funcionando las 24 horas, sí que casi todo el día entre semana. Algo es algo...

Un saludo!!

----------


## popt

Por mí perfecto.

Este fin de semana monto el servidor, aunque sólo sea por ir probando.

A todo esto, lo voy a montar todo en una máquina virtual en VMWare, así si en algún momento tengo problemas podría copiarle a quien fuese un DVD con la máquina virtual para que él la ejecute.

Por cierto, si lo hacemos así (con la burra) estaría bien que todos los archivos tuviesen una palabra en común (por ejemplo "MJJ") para que al usar el buscador saliesen todos los archivos.

----------


## B3L7R4N

Yo tengo el ordenador encendido todo el día y no me importa hacer de servidor. Mi conexión va bastante rápida. Le mando un MP a MJJ. 
Miguel, creo que la idea es que los qu epodamos hacer de servidor bajemos los vídeos en descarga directa desde la web que menciona y luego los compartamos. Así estarían rápidamente compartiendo y no hay mucha afluencia en la web para no 'contaminarla'.

----------


## popt

Bueno, si os parece (estaba dándole unas vueltas).  Instalo todo en una máquina virtual, me doy de alta en algún redireccionador de DNS para IPs dinámicas (tipo dynip) y a los que vayamos a hacer de servidor os paso la imagen.

De esta forma si se me cayese el servidor o la conexión o pasase cualquier cosa, podría levantarlo cualquier otro y seguiría funcionando de la misma forma.

----------


## popt

Acabo de hablar con Miguel y visto que el tenía la duda de todo el follón (en realidad no lo es tanto  :Wink: ) del que estaba hablado intento aclararlo un poco mejor.

Lo que comentaba es que puedo montar un servidor de la burra, no dejar un cliente corriendo 24 horas haciendo de servidor de archivos (que eso también lo haría).

De esta forma, cualquier persona abriría su cliente, añadiría un servidor fijo (poniendo la DNS que daré de alta en un servicio de redirección a IP dinámica) y se conectaría con su cliente a este servidor.

Aquí sólo estaríamos nosotros conectados, no gente desconocida (Gorenko, Miguel, B3L7R4N, cualquiera que le apetezca y yo estaríamos siempre online sirviendo archivos).

Estaría bien no compartir otros archivos que tengamos, de esta forma las búsquedas sobre el servidor serían sólo de los videos que se compartan, pero bueno, que cada cual comparta lo que quiera.

Un servidor de la burra es bastante fácil de montar, lo de tenerlo en una imagen y que los que se ofrezcan tengan esta imagen es porque si se cayese mi servidor nadie tendría conexión y así si otra gente tiene la máquina virtual valdría con que la arrancase y ya volvería a funcionar todo con normalidad.

Bueno, todo esto suena a follón pero como decía no lo es (para mí un poco pero ni me importa ni lo es tanto).  Los que quieran compartir archivos o descargar lo único que tendrían que hacer es conectarse al servidor manualmente en vez de elegir uno de la lista de servidores públicos (en realidad con añadirlo a la lista ya estaría ahí).  Y la gente que quiera hacer de backup del servidor de la burra sólo tendría que tener por ahí guardada la imagen que comento y saber cómo arrancarla (os pasaría una guía, es muy fácil)

Espero haberme explicado mejor...

Otra de las cosas que hablaba con Miguel.  Si nos ofrecemos para dedicar un montón de tiempo a esto en vez de tirar por la vía fácil y subir los ficheros a sitios de descarga gratuita (tipo rapidshare) es por dos motivos.  El primero que es un halago que MJJ nos dedique tanto esfuerzo sin tener ninguna necesidad de hacerlo, así que qué menos que poner algo de nuestra parte.  El segundo motivo es que seguro que los vídeos que habrá compartidos no van a ser de David Blaine ni videos cutres como los que rondan ahora la mula y youtube... sólo por eso merece la pena tenerlo un poco más currado.

Sólo eso (que no es poco  :Smile1:  ) Saludos!

----------


## luthipiero

creo que lo mejor seria utilizar el PANDO,yo lo he utilizado para compartir archivos pesados,es descarga directa,rápido y funciona con enlaces,que se pueden postear en algun sitio que no fuese de libre acceso.(o si)

un saludo

----------


## luthipiero

No se si estoy cometiendo alguna falta al publicar este mensaje,si es asi por favor borrenlo.


este es un enlace pando,con el pando se pueden compartir archivos de hasta  1GB,solo hay que hacer click en el enlace,si no tienes el pando te mandara directo a su pagina para descargarlo,es gratuito.

Reitero,esto es un ejemplo,si no lo creen conveniente borren este mensaje

un saludo

----------


## Miguel Díaz

luthipiero,

Gracias por tu aportación, pero creo que el E-M-U-L-E es lo mas común entre internautas, y es lo que mejor funciona para este tipo de cosas.

La idea de Popt de usar un servidor de E-M-U-L-E nuestro, destaca sobre el resto de opciones, porque va a limitar a nosotros la entrada, y ademas va a permitir aprovechar anchos de banda a tope. 

Dicho servidor solo tendra las cosas que nos ceda MJ y por tanto será mucho mas sencillo para todos.

Gracias de nuevo.
Un saludo.

----------


## swaze

Yo también me puse en contacto con MJJ ofreciéndole mi ayuda si esta servia de algo.

En cuanto al tema de usar un servidor de la burra, la verdad no es ni el sistema de descargas que mas me gusta, ni el mas seguro para controlar los vídeos. YO, como le comente a MJJ me inclino mas por el t-o-rr-e-n-t, o incluso por el pando. Sería mas rápido y seguro creo yo.

----------


## popt

Yo sigo viéndole claras ventajas a la burra como comenta Miguel, pero vamos si me convencéis de que hay algo mejor, encantado  :Smile1: 

¿Por qué no os gusta la burra? ¿a qué os referís con que no es "seguro" para compartir vídeos? Por ejemplo, si alguien comparte vídeos que no son del tema se le puede banear, o se puede establecer una lista de usuarios que puedan acceder al servidor.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ya hay un primer video subido.





Tengo otra versión que se ve "un pelín mejor", pero es más antigua, y más larga, así que pesa más. A parte es un video que está en los recopilatorios que venden por ahí, así que de momento subiré cosas que no estén en ese recopilatorio.

PD: Aquí Pepe FALLA DE VERDAD.

La calidad no es DVD, ni nada por el estilo. Tened en cuenta que son VHS con la pera de años (y regrabaciones y demás).

Eso sí, la captura es VCD, ya que tiene mayor resolución que el VHS. Capturarlo en DVD no sirve para mucho más (comprobado), ya que de donde no hay no se puede sacar (dicho célebre en la edición de video).

Para no perder absolutamente nada, lo hicimos en resolución VCD, pero con captura de 4 gigas por hora de magia... así que, pérdida no hay.

Este está recomprimido a DivX y no hay pérdida.

Los datos técnicos:

Video: DivX 5.2
Sonido: WAV (sorry por el despiste).

Está recomprimido en un RAR. A los interesados os envio el link por MP de descarga directa y la pass. Recordad que todo esto es un poco "test".

Y recordad también que esto es un poco "por compartir" algo que para mi es "sentimental". Ni calidad, ni leches, son cosas que cuando las veo (por las circustancias y por ser quien es... o mejor dicho, ser quienes son) pues siento nostalgia y me gustaría que lo vieseis.

Es una forma de acercar un poquito más a Pepe. Que ahora a los años se le siente ya lejos.

Ivi ya tiene este video, y al menos a él le ha gustado, creo que por los mismos motivos, no es cuestión de calidad, sino de lo que se ve. En movimiento se ve algo mejor  :D .

Los videos tienen mínimo esa calidad. Bueno, los del escorial se ven peor, hay partes buenas y malas, pero al menos lo raro del material lo hace "curioso" de ver.

Me paso por MP y hablamos.

La idea es que si podeis "quedar" los que tengais videos por aquí, para compartirlo por el mismo sitio mejor que mejor, porque en cuestión de una horilla o así, varios tendreis disponible el video como fuente completa (o seed).

Yo también. Y el hospedador también.

Un abrazo.

PD: El siguiente es la rutina de 3 aros de Pepe (que se ve bastante mejor) en MagiaPotagia y que tampoco está en los recopilatorios.

----------


## runnerbcn

Antes de nada, me gustaría felicitar a MJJMarkos por su increíble y generosa iniciativa. Se me hace la boca agua sólo con leer los videos que tiene preparados para compartir. ¡Gracias!

Más cosas. El tema de los copyright y derechos de autor. Hay mucha leyenda urbana y muchas mentiras (descaradas) correteando libremente a través de los medios de comunicación (probablemente impulsadas y alimentadas por los propios mafiosos de la SGAE) En ese aspecto, recomiendo la lectura de "Copia este libro", de David Bravo, disponible, gracias al propio autor, a través de los programas de descarga habituales, para aclarar cualquier duda al respecto de tan espinoso tema. Otra cosa es que el administrador del foro, para evitarse futuros problemas, no permita que se compartan ese tipo de archivos con el foro de por medio, cosa lógica y respetable.

Y para terminar, no tengo ni la más remota idea de cómo funcionan esas historias sobre servidores, Ip's, DNS, anchos de banda y demás. Pero tengo mucho material en mi ordenador, y podría rebuscar a ver si encuentro alguna cosa interesante. Estaría bien saber qué deberíamos hacer los demás para poner a compartir nuestros archivos, aunque seguro que los mios no serán ni la mitad de interesantes y mágicos que los que se han citado anteriormente.

Saludos.

----------


## joepc

El duplicado/compartir sin fines comerciales esta permitido en España, por lo tanto no es delito.

----------


## swaze

en general la burra no es segura por muchas razones que, teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de un servidor pirata no creo que sean relevantes, pero hay una que parece una tontería pero que ya he visto en otras ocasiones como acaba estropeándolo todo, hablo de la manía que tienen la mayoría de clientes de poner la carpeta de descarga como carpeta compartida por defecto, en muchos casos de forma obligatoria con lo que se podría filtrar a otros servidores.

Por otro lado el tema de la velocidad y el sistema de compartición, lo encuentro algo primitivo y lento y si pocos lo tienen mas lento será aun, ademas de que no suele ser directo sino por colas.

Por otro lado está el inconveniente de tener el servidor en un equipo, consumiendole ancho de banda por partida doble a esa persona (compartir y mantener el servidor)

En cambio con T-o-rr-e-n-t se puede montar un tracker privado en un hosting con buen ancho de banda (dispongo de el) que aseguraría una velocidad máxima en todo momento (no dependería de una conexión a Internet den ninguno de nosotros) y solo podrían descargarlo/registrarse aquellos que MJJ creyese oportuno. 

El pando también funciona muy bien, el problema es que hay que presubir los archivos la ventaja es que luego es casi descarga directa.

Aviso que yo es que tampoco sea muy fan de la burra (como se habrá notado en este comentario)

----------


## MJJMarkos

A mi no me metais en el ajo.

Decidid dónde compartimos entre vosotros. A mi me da igual. Mi "cometido" es subir lo que pueda lo mejor que pueda para los que se han interesado, cuidando lo que "me han prestado" (agradecimientos a AceOfSpades).

El resto de la gente, lo pilla por "propagación". Con la burraca, en un server privado, 10 fuentes, con ese archivo en lanzamiento, eso baja a unos... 70 Ks por persona, teniendo en cuenta que las fuentes compartan a "10Ks" nada más. Algoritmicamente hablando claro.

Os he enviado el MP. Respondedme algo con vuestras impresiones o algo. Al menos que sepa quien lo "bajó".

----------


## runnerbcn

> hablo de la manía que tienen la mayoría de clientes de poner la carpeta de descarga como carpeta compartida por defecto, en muchos casos de forma obligatoria con lo que se podría filtrar a otros servidores.


Eso no sería problema si en los videos compartidos no se desvelan secretos. No sé si es ese el problema al que te refieres o si va por otros derroteros.

Saludos.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Más datos:

Al parecer la rutina de 3 aros sí que está en recopilatorios. La diferencia "de calidad" no existe. Parece que ese video de ese recopilatorio hubiese sido capturado de mi VHS. La única diferencia es la resolución. Bueno he hecho algunos pases con algoritmos de codificación de videos en ambos videos y "mi video" tiene un poco más de definición. 

Cuando estos videos los paseis a resolución DVD (700 y pico x nose cuantos) tendreis la misma calidad.

PD: Estos videos están hechos para que los disfruteis en la TELEVISIÓN con un DVD (previa conversión vuestra), ahí se ven estupendamente. En el PC, pues lo lógico, tienen 10 años.

Mis disculpas por la quality.

Así que en vez de la de 3 aros, subiré otra de tahurismo de Pepe y Juan (Yo lo hago pero distinto, vamos, cartas marcadas). En recopilatorios que venden hay una versión menos rodada (hay 7 años de diferencia entre un programa y otro). Esta está "digamos que más perfecta". A parte que se nota en el público, cómo responden en una y en otra. Intentaré subir también la otra más adelante.

Estoy haciendo el video.

----------


## popt

> pero hay una que parece una tontería pero que ya he visto en otras ocasiones como acaba estropeándolo todo, hablo de la manía que tienen la mayoría de clientes de poner la carpeta de descarga como carpeta compartida por defecto, en muchos casos de forma obligatoria con lo que se podría filtrar a otros servidores.


Si el problema es sólo que se filtre a otros servidores tampoco pasa nada, no va a haber seeders en servidores ajenos y dudo que mucha gente pueda descargarlos.

Por otro lado lo suyo no es no compartir esa carpeta sino mover de la carpeta los archivos que no quieres compartir en vez de tenerlos ahí olvidados.  Digo que es bueno compartir la carpeta porque es la forma de compartir descargas de las que sólo tienes una parte.




> Por otro lado el tema de la velocidad y el sistema de compartición, lo encuentro algo primitivo y lento y si pocos lo tienen mas lento será aun, ademas de que no suele ser directo sino por colas.


Aquí la verdad es que no estoy deacuerdo... el sistema de colas de la burra me parece perfecto, un cliente guarda los datos de los que le sirven archivos de tal forma que da más prioridad a aquellos que más caudal le suministran.  De esta forma, y mucho más en este caso al ser menos gente, se premia a los seeders y a la gente que no le importa tener un límite de subida más alto.  Me parece la forma perfecta de premiar al generoso, así se promuebe que la gente comparta a velocidades más altas.

Los sistemas que no funcionan por colas son mejores para gente que no comparte, pero así no se promuebe que la gente comparta un archivo una vez lo ha descargado.

La velocidad no es en absoluto lenta, en lo que se tarda es en subir en las listas de espera.  Esto, al ser poca gente no será problema.




> Por otro lado está el inconveniente de tener el servidor en un equipo, consumiendole ancho de banda por partida doble a esa persona (compartir y mantener el servidor)
> 
> En cambio con T-o-rr-e-n-t se puede montar un tracker privado en un hosting con buen ancho de banda (dispongo de el) que aseguraría una velocidad máxima en todo momento (no dependería de una conexión a Internet den ninguno de nosotros) y solo podrían descargarlo/registrarse aquellos que MJJ creyese oportuno.


El ancho de banda usado por un servidor de burra es de 4KB por cada 800 personas conectadas.  No hace falta un ancho de banda alto como con el torrente.

En los servidores de la burra también se puede gestionar usuario y contraseña, lo que pasa es que estamos acostumbrados a servidores públicos donde no se hace.  Además puedes filtrar por rangos de IP, o máscaras de subred, ...

La solución del hosting estaría bien, si no fuese porque como te pases de límite de banda o de tráfico te dan un toque, por mucho que digan que es ilimitado.

Yo sí soy fan de la burra  :Wink:  creo que también se nota.  Pero es porque llevo tuneando los parámetros de mi cliente desde hace unos cuantos años, las colas, lo que comparto... pero ya digo, que si de verdad alguien me convence de que hay algo mejor adelante.

Yo por ahora me dedico este finde a montar el servidor y vemos qué tal va.  Si va bien estupendo y si no buscamos otras alternativas.  De todas formas podemos compartirlo en varios sitios, lo único es que estaría mejor que sólo fuese uno para compartir recursos.

Saludos!

----------


## joepc

Ya me he bajado el video, a una velocidad bastante decente.

Voy a hacer una prueba subiendolo a stage6.divx.com para visualizacion privada a ver si asi se puede compartir.

----------


## Goreneko

¿Y nadie tiene un espacio ftp grande?

----------


## MJJMarkos

Mmmmmmmmmmmm

Creo que en el MP dije que no se subiese aún a ningun streamer ni nada parecido ¿no?

Un saludo.

----------


## letang

Estoy viendo que los principales impulsores de estas cosas informáticos van a ser mis compis de hostal en Barcelona, jejeje.  :Wink1: 

Así que si Luispopt o MiguelSchumacher me hicieran el gran favor, ¿me podríais copiar todos los vídeos que vayáis subiendo en un DVD?.
Por no pagaros el DVD, que es sólo un euro y queda cutre, os invito a una copita, ok?  :Wink1: 

Si tuviese un DVD con esos vídeos ya me podría encargar yo de pasárselo a swaze y a Extremo para tenerlo más difundido.

----------


## Iván Manso

Markos, lo que estás haciendo tiene mucho valor. Vale quilates. Ya sabes que nuestros gustos mágicos son muy parecidos y nuestras sensaciones al ver esta clase de videos... bueno, que no queremos que nos moleste el mundo mientras los vemos... es un sentimiento que no se puede explicar. 

Y lo del copyright... bah, estamos compartiendo cosas entre amigos y además, una imagen que se ha propagado por televisión es de dominio público. Cualquiera la puede grabar. Para algo inventaron los videos. Además, cuando compramos los DVDs, PC, grabadoras y demás ya estamos pagando a la SGAE, ya se están llenando bastante los bolsillos como para que lo hagan por partida doble. Esto no es ilegal.

Enhorabuena por la propuesta. Yo estuve bastante tiempo para bajarme lo que me pasaste, pero es que merecía la pena pero bien que la merecía. No tiene precio.

Bueno, valorar esto, no sabéis lo que váis a ver... la magia de antes era... distinta.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## joepc

> Mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Creo que en el MP dije que no se subiese aún a ningun streamer ni nada parecido ¿no?
> 
> Un saludo.


Solo he hecho la prueba, sin compartir con nadie, y como no se podia lo he borrado.
Ha sido una prueba privada para saber si se podia hacer asi, y como no se puede la he borrado.
Vamos como si no hubiera pasado nada, aunque si ha molestado la prueba pido disculpas.

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Siento haber llegado tarde porq me hubiera gustado apoyar la iniciativa pando por si alguien no lo conoce es la simplicidad misma y te parmite barta videoa a casi tu ancho de banda(yo con ono 4 megas bajo pelis a 450kb/s ,para la distribucion entre lo smiembros del foro me parece la mejor opcion y mas simple,no hay q dejar montado ningun servidor sino simplemente subirlo una vez y distribuir los enlaces,ppienso q merece la pena me le echeis un vistazo

----------


## MJJMarkos

Bueno, ¿qué? 

Os poneis de acuerdo o qué paisha?

El movimiento se demuestra andando.

Ya hay subido otro con password:

----------


## popt

Yo ando en casa configurando el servidor, voy a cenar y luego sigo...

Ya he quedado con Miguel en hacer una prueba entre los dos a ver que tal va.

Pero vamos, que me parece que no estamos todos de acuerdo en la opción de la burra...

Y yo sigo que es la mejor forma de premiar al que más comparta y tenemos más flexibilidad ya que no dependemos de servidores de terceros... mientras me convencen de que hay opciones mejores seguiré montando el servidor.

La imagen del sistema operativo ya está montada, el servidor instalado, me falta configurar un par de cosas de la red, abrir los puertos en el router y configurar DNS.

----------


## B3L7R4N

Popt, a mi de momento me parece la mejor idea. Lo único es restringir después el acceso al servidor de alguna forma, para que sea algo del estilo de la web de Jinroh pero en la burra.

----------


## nevulo

Si puedo ayudar en algo contad conmigo, mi ordenador esta 24 horas encendido, si puedo servir de seed decidmelo. En cuanto a videos, mirare en lo que tengo a ver si hay algo que pueda estar 'descatalogado' ya que me parece que la mayoria los tendreis todos.

----------


## ingodwetrust

También ofrezco un ordenador para estar si no las 24 horas del día encendido (que es la mayoría de los días), por lo menos 16 o 17 horas. Ahora bien, entre la burra, el torrente, el pando (o como se llame) y las chopocientas historias que habéis contado aquí a mí me es "inverosimil" (como dijo aquella modelo famosa) más que nada porque no tengo ni puñetera idea de cómo se configura un server en ninguno de ellos. O sea, que si me decís cómo hacerlo y el sistema a utilizar yo encantado de colaborar.

Gracias otra vez MJJMarkos.

----------


## chikilint

Pues nada, me suma para ayudar. Mi ordenador es otro que se tira todo el dia encendido, asique si necesitais cualquier cosa no lo dudeis.

----------


## joker_faluxo

ola! dios!! que follon, me he perdido, por lo visto hay un par de videos ya subidos no? donde? que hago para descargarlos??

y ofrecer mi ordenador (que no esta las 24 horas encendido, pero esta bastante tiempo) para lo que haga falta.

un saludo y muxisimas gracias, a todos! por este proyecto...

----------


## MJJMarkos

El segundo video tiene la pass cambiada. Es evidente.

Aunque ya hay gente que lo tiene y tiene acceso.

Un abrazo.

PD: Pongamonos de acuerdo de una vez.

----------


## popt

Bueno, disculpas por tardar en responder pero ayer me acabaron liando y salí un poco de fiesta...  :Smile1: 

Ya tengo el servidor funcionando.

He puesto un archivo mío a compartir.

Si alguien de los que va a tener compartiendo 24h quiere hacer una prueba que me mande un mp.

Sobre ponernos de acuerdo... hay muchas formas de compartir (será que no está de moda el p 2 p), yo creo que la mayoría pueden ser buenas pero ya que tengo montado el servidor podemos tirar por la burra.  Lo peor que puede pasar es que no vaya perfecto y haya que ir a otra de las soluciones.

¿Vamos usando el servidor entonces?

----------


## MJJMarkos

Mini-punto para popt.

Por mi parte: YES.

----------


## Goreneko

Vale, aclaradme un par de puntos:

1) ¿Por qué no ponemos al nombre de los archivos algo en común, como MJJM o algo así? Así es más fácil a la hora de bajarlos

2) Que alguien me aclare como se va a hacer finalmente: burra, bitt, ftp??
Yo me ofrezco de servidor pero no tengo mucha idea si me empezáis con términos raros!!

(MJJ yo no he recibido el segundo video 
 :( )

Saludos

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Sobre ponernos de acuerdo... hay muchas formas de compartir (será que no está de moda el p 2 p), yo creo que la mayoría pueden ser buenas pero ya que tengo montado el servidor podemos tirar por la burra.  Lo peor que puede pasar es que no vaya perfecto y haya que ir a otra de las soluciones.
> 
> ¿Vamos usando el servidor entonces?


Popt, mañana por la mañana llego al estudio a las ocho y dejaré el ordenador encendido las 24 h durante esta semana para probar (si os parece bien). Dime qué tengo que hacer porque yo también me pierdo en estas cosas como me digas dos veces seguidas la palabra server. Si me lo explicas a lo largo del día (y no es complicado) desde las ocho y cinco de la mañana estará funcionando lo mío.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Vale, aclaradme un par de puntos:
> 
> 1) ¿Por qué no ponemos al nombre de los archivos algo en común, como MJJM o algo así? Así es más fácil a la hora de bajarlos
> 
> 2) Que alguien me aclare como se va a hacer finalmente: burra, bitt, ftp??
> Yo me ofrezco de servidor pero no tengo mucha idea si me empezáis con términos raros!!
> 
> (MJJ yo no he recibido el segundo video 
>  :( )
> ...


Despiste mío + viernes + sábado + resaca. Sorry.

Te envío el MP.

----------


## swaze

yo durante el las tardes probablemente no pueda tener la burra encendida pero mañanas y noches si; en cuanto al segundo video yo tampoco he recibido mp alguno xD

----------


## iscariote

Yo no sé como conseguir ningún vídeo, ¿alguien me dice con quién tengo que hablar?

----------


## popt

Lo de que todos los archivos tengan algo en común me parece perfecto, lo único es que todos deberíamos renombrarlos exáctamente igual.

Si os parece poned delante del archivo "MJJM - "

MJJM(espacio)-(espacio)

De todas formas puede ser que al principio al usar las búsquedas no los encuentre bien porque haya poca gente compartiendo así que lo mejor sería sacar el link (lo puede hacer cualquiera que lo comparta con el botón derecho sobre el archivo compartido)

MJJMarkos, si lo ves bien y no te importa podrías subir los archivos ya con el prefijo puesto y así nos aseguramos de tenerlos todos igual  :Smile1: 

Para configurar el servidor sólo tenéis que darlo de alta en vuestro cliente, poniendo nombre de servidor, dirección y puerto...

Los que queráis hacer de servidor deberíais tener HighID... si alguno no sabe cómo hacerlo podemos abrir un nuevo post para explicarlo, aunque viene explicado en la página de la mula.

Aparte de que renombréis los archivos sólo queda hacer público el nombre, dirección y puerto del servidor.  Y poner los enlaces de los archivos en algún lado.

Antes de hacerlo público estaría bien que los que vayáis a servir archivos me mandéis un mp y así hacemos alguna prueba, lo digo porque si lo abro ya estaré yo sólo y no tengo lo archivos (pensaba hacer yo las pruebas bajándomelos de alguien).

Bueno, espero algún mp para hacer pruebas.

----------


## Goreneko

VALE... que alguien me diga el nombre del servidor.

Que MJJ me mande el segundo video (ains la resacaaa) para tener un par para compartir.

Que quede aclarado si al final lo hacéis por e-mule.

Quie alguien me aclare si a través de ese servidor no puedo bajar mis cosas.

Un saludo!

----------


## ingodwetrust

A las buenas... Madrugadas... Yo ya estoy compartiendo el tema. Espero que funcione. Los archivos los renombré añadiendo a los archivos originales en RAR de MJJMarkos lo que dijo Popt más arriba,es decir, 

MJJM(espacio)-(espacio)_"nombre del archivo original de MJJ"_

Si hace falta hacer alguna prueba aquí estoy. 

Hala, a disfrutar. 

EDITO: No sé si está pasando algo raro porque cuando hago la búsqueda de los archivos sólo me aparece una disponibilidad de UNO (ya no sé si ese uno soy yo, o son los archivos de Popt y el que busca no cuenta  :Oops:  Madre qué ignorante soy).

----------


## popt

> A las buenas... Madrugadas... Yo ya estoy compartiendo el tema. Espero que funcione. Los archivos los renombré añadiendo a los archivos originales en RAR de MJJMarkos lo que dijo Popt más arriba,es decir, 
> 
> MJJM(espacio)-(espacio)_"nombre del archivo original de MJJ"_
> 
> Si hace falta hacer alguna prueba aquí estoy. 
> 
> Hala, a disfrutar. 
> 
> EDITO: No sé si está pasando algo raro porque cuando hago la búsqueda de los archivos sólo me aparece una disponibilidad de UNO (ya no sé si ese uno soy yo, o son los archivos de Popt y el que busca no cuenta  Madre qué ignorante soy).


Yo no tengo los archivos  8) esperaba hacer pruebas bajándomelos pero no he podido.  Así que igual son los tuyos...

Ya le he pasado los datos del servidor a unas cuantas personas, así que igual son los de otro.

Yo estoy fuera de España entre semana por motivos laborales, dejo el servidor funcionando pero no podré hacer mucho más.

No creo que se caiga esta semana, de todas formas si fuese así debería volver a arrancarse sólo... el jueves por la noche estoy de vuelta de todas formas.

Sobre el nombre de archivo o si compartir el rar o directamente el vídeo tendréis que poneros de acuerdo entre vosotros.

Si alguien necesita datos de conexión del servidor, por favor mandádselos los que ya los tenéis.

Y otra sugerencia, hasta que no haya más gente compartiendo las búsquedas van a ir regular... sería mejor que publicaséis el link al archivo.

Bueno, hoy hasta las 16h sigo por aquí por si hay algún problema o algo.

Saludos!

----------


## ingodwetrust

Pues hale, que alguien haga una búsqueda por MJJM y a ver si le sale. Los que yo tengo compartidos son "MJJM - PCJT01.rar" y "MJJM - PCJT02.rar"

Suerte y al toro.

----------


## popt

Todavía no tiene los datos del servidor nadie que no vaya a hacer de servidor... sólo la gente que tiene los archivos.

Esperamos a que MJJMarkos de el visto bueno para hacerlo público  :Wink:

----------


## joepc

No se porque pero a mi las búsquedas por el servidor no me funcionan, se me queda buscando sin parar de buscar y sin dar resultados.
He buscado "MJJM" y "Arturo de Ascanio" y con ambas se me queda igual.
Utilizo la version 0.48a Xtreme 6.1

----------


## popt

Como comentaba antes, hasta que no haya más personas con los archivos es probable que las búsquedas no funcionen...

Que alguien pruebe a descargar los archivos mediante el link (lo podéis sacar haciendo click derecho sobre el archivo que compartís)

Y por cierto, recordad renombrarlos todos igual...

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Todavía no tiene los datos del servidor nadie que no vaya a hacer de servidor... sólo la gente que tiene los archivos.
> 
> Esperamos a que MJJMarkos de el visto bueno para hacerlo público


¿Te refieres a esto?

ed2k://|file|MJJM%20-%20PCJT01.rar|158880884|81C168C90CCF1D672010056C7C  140471|h=PGGKZNCJE2C6BTULH66L3PFSEX5P7IWH|/

ed2k://|file|MJJM%20-%20PCJT02.rar|133427906|548DE59D91E0E009CD9632BA1E  B24449|h=2JHU5WELJQLEAPIOB5WB5FX2WS6XZYK6|/

A ver si ahora os sale a alguno.

----------


## Blakito

A mi sí que me sale, buscándolo simplemente y sin configurar nada....  :Oops: .

Saudos.

----------


## ingodwetrust

> A mi sí que me sale, buscándolo simplemente y sin configurar nada.... .
> 
> Saudos.


Pues a ver si eres capaz de descargarlo.

----------


## Blakito

Por ahora....fuentes 0....y para 150 MB....  :Lol:  .

----------


## joepc

A mi me encuentra 1 fuente del 2, pero a través de Kad (aunque luego desaparecio), no me encuentra nada usando el servidor.

----------


## popt

Sip, era justo eso a lo que me refería.

En cuanto se vaya conectando más gente debría ir tirando.  Mirad que no tengáis LowID los que estéis sirviendo archivos que si no no podrán encontrarlos.

Saludos.

----------


## ingodwetrust

Bueno, pues os informo de que en este preciso instante alguien está cogiendo uno de los archivos de mi ordenador, así es que esto funciona.

A seguir bien.

----------


## Blakito

Ahora mismo una fuente en la segunda parte.

"vmont10"

----------


## iscariote

He de comunicar, que sin saber donde estaban los videos, los he localizado en la red global del emule compartidos por el usuario vmont10. No creo que nadie se descargue este archivo pero por si acaso comunico el despiste

----------


## Goreneko

A mí el programa no se me conecta al servidor que nos ha pasado popt

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

oye Popt..... todo este lío..... ¿funciona desde 'aquí'?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¿Lo vais a poner en abierto llegado un punto para que podamos descargarlos los demás?

Yo tengo el ordenador 24 h/7 dias a la semana encendido, lo digo por el tema de compartir los archivos.

----------


## popt

> oye Popt..... todo este lío..... ¿funciona desde 'aquí'?


Nop... :( aquí tenemos proxy sólo para HTTP... tiene que ser desde casa...

Aclaro otra duda común, no pasa nada porque los archivos aparezcan en búsquedas globales para aquellos que usan otro servidor, lo único que si alguien se lo baja desde ahí no tendrá casi fuentes... sólo irá bien a aquellos que estén en nuestro servidor.

Por cierto, yo creo que ya hay unos cuantos que se podrían conectar como para hacer público el nombre, dirección y puerto del servidor.  En cuanto MJJMarkos quiera hacerlo público que alguien ponga estos datos aquí.

Yo no podré conectarme hasta el viernes, dejo el servidor funcionando.

Si alguien me manda algún mp (lo digo porque mi bandeja de entrada está que echa humo) no podré contestar...

Bueno, suerte y ya leeré que tal ha ido a la vuelta  :Smile1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, Popt, el viernes o el lunes (que tomaremos café) me lo cuentas despacito Como para medio tontos..... beno, mejor como para tontos enteros o..... mejor como si se lo tuvieras que explicar a Ignoto ¿vale? (sí, ya sé que eso me va a costar 'cafeses y cafeses', pero no me importa...)

----------


## eidanyoson

No puedo conectarme al servidor (me da error) pero si que consigo encontrar con los edlinks los dos ficheros. Aunque de momento sólo me sale una fuente en ambos (el mismo).
 Poco a poco, a ver si hay más fuentes y anda más rápido.

 De todas maneras tengo que investigar por qué no puedo conectarme al servidor de Popt. (me da error, no hay ping  :roll: )

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> (me da error, no hay ping  :roll: )


Sin embargo yo no tengo pong....  :(

----------


## MJJMarkos

Por mi dadle salida ya.

Lo suyo sería que sólo gente forera los descargase. Las passwords no la paseis aún. Ya se publicarán. Básicamente porque por eMule cualquiera lo pilla.

Un abrazo.

Y en los nombre de emule, a mi particularmente me gustaría que pusiese el "nombre de usuario" seguido de un [www.magiapotagia.com].

Algo así como MJJMarkos[www.magiapotagia.com].

----------


## Goreneko

Yo sigo sin poder conectarme al server...

----------


## nevulo

Yo ya he conseguido conectarme al servidor pero solo me aparece una fuente para el segundo archivo en el que estoy en cola y ninguna para el primero del que ya tengo algunos megas.
Tengo low ID xo me parece que no se puede hacer nada al respecto, no?
Algo mas que pueda hacer?

PD: Ah y ya cambie el usuario: nevulo [www.magiapotagia.com]

----------


## ingodwetrust

Yo ya he cambiado MJJMarkos, y me parece que soy el único que tiene los dos archivos compartidos. ¿Qué pasa con el resto que descargó los archivos?

En fin... Yo aparezco como Ingod [www.magiapotagia.com]

----------


## joker_faluxo

tengo una duda, aun no me enterado (torpeeeee!!) cual es el servidor al que me tengo que conectar??

saludos!

P.D mi nombre de usuario es:   buho! [www.magiapotagia.com]

----------


## Felipe

Acabo de ponerlos en prioridad de lanzamiento. Estoy en DonkeyServer No2.

----------


## Ella

podriais decir que nombre tienen los archivos?? todos se llaman mjj :Confused:

----------


## Blakito

Ésto marcha  :Wink: , el primero tiene 5/7 fuentes descargando a  3.18 Kb/s.

El segundo....fuentes 2  :Oops: .

Ya he cambiado mi nombre a Blakito[www.magiapotagia.com].

Claudia los archivos los consigues poniendo en el buscador "MJJM", se llaman así "MJJM - PCJT01.rar" "MJJM - PCJT02.rar".

Saudos.

----------


## Goreneko

Yo sigo sin poder conectarme al servidor. Me dice que tengo ID baja y no me conecta, pero SI ME CONECTO A CUALQUIER OTRO SERVER TENGO ID ALTA!!

Así no hay quien comparta... xD

----------


## ZAFER

Hola. En primer lugar agradecer a MJJMarkos su buena voluntad de compartir sus videos y, en segundo lugar, solicitar que alguien me indique a que servidor me he de conectar.

Gracias

ZAFER

----------


## nevulo

Poco a poco parece que va funcionando.
En cuanto a la ID, corregidme si me equivoco pero creo que depende tanto del cliente como del servidor, en este caso como el servidor es pequeño y estara probablemente saturado a la minima es posible que nunca consigamos ID alta, no obstante esto no deberia afectar a la trasferencia de datos.
Seria bueno que alguien mas dispusiese de los archivos completos que si no vamos a dejar seco a ingod.
Muchas gracias MJJMarkos por los videos y la iniciativa!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿que os pareceria poner un post fijo con los e-lynk de todos los videos subidos?

Así será más facil controlar lo que hay y lo que no, y lo que tenemos y lo que no. (por no subir videos repetidos sin darnos cuenta).

Como idea vamos ...

----------


## MJJMarkos

Tercer video UP!

*René Lavand - Pigmalion*:

Esto es una WildCard, y eso es hacer una WildCard bien, lo demás, aficionados.

.

Bellísimo todo lo que dice.

----------


## AceOfSpades

Hola a todos !!

He estado hablando con Markos, y a la vista de que está costando arrancar el tema de los videos, vamos a ir probando a ponerlos en descarga directa desde la web, y vemos el ancho de banda que gastamos. 

Así, la velocidad de difusión luego se multiplicará. 
Aquí está el link para bajar el primer archivo de Juan Tamariz y Pepe Carroll

Vamos probando con el primero. 

Un saludo![/url]

----------


## joepc

Me sigue sin funcionar el buscar.
Alguien me puede pasar el enlace del video de René.
Gracias.

----------


## josep

No entiendo nada de lo que estais diciendo...

Hablais en clave...? Estais preparando algún nuevo juego...?

Me está empezando a entrar un cierto complejo...

Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me he descargado el juego de Pepe y Juan pero.....

¿Algún alma caritativa puede proporcionarme el programa necesario para visualizar los archivos .rar ?

Graciassssssssss

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Me he descargado el juego de Pepe y Juan pero.....
> 
> ¿Algún alma caritativa puede proporcionarme el programa necesario para visualizar los archivos .rar ?
> 
> Graciassssssssss


¿Visualizar archivos .rar? ¿pero tu en que universidad estudiaste informatica?

Colleja para el nene por la pregunta de profano de lo binario!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

buneo, pues envíame un mp para poner un poco de luz en esta mente obtusa, caramba!

----------


## swaze

¡¡por dios Magic O'Malley!! no esperaba esto de ti! los archivos con extensión .rar son archivos comprimidos, para de esta forma ocupar menos espacio.

El programa para descomprimirlos ante de poder visualizarlo (tu no, tu a lo bruto sin descomprimir y to pal DVD) se llama Winrar y puedes descargarlo de forma gratuita en el siguiente enlace Descargar Winrar

Me he tomado la libertad de mandarte un mp.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¡¡por dios Magic O'Malley!! no esperaba esto de ti! los archivos con extensión .rar son archivos comprimidos, para de esta forma ocupar menos espacio.
> 
> El programa para descomprimirlos ante de poder visualizarlo (tu no, tu a lo bruto sin descomprimir y to pal DVD) se llama Winrar y puedes descargarlo de forma gratuita en el siguiente enlace Descargar Winrar
> 
> Me he tomado la libertad de mandarte un mp.


Menos mal que hay alguien caritativo......  :evil: 

 :Lol:  

Voy a probar!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ejem....... estoooooo...... ¿Y la password?   :Oops:

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Jo que desilusion.. vuelvo de la recuperacion de matematicas listo pa ver el video que habeis puesto y me pide password  :(  :( 

Vaya palo  :Lol: 

Saludos
EnriqueJ

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Alguien me puede mandar el password a mi tambien? Thx

----------


## joker_faluxo

hola! 
ya tengo el primer video, me lo he descargado desde el enlace que ha puesto aceofspades, y lo estoy compartiendo en el emule, para que tenga mas fuentes, pero...  alguien me puede mandar un mp con la clave  :?  :? 

saludos y gracias de antemano

----------


## Blakito

Agghhhh la dichosa clave nos concierne a todos...  :Lol: .

----------


## joker_faluxo

no la tiene nadie??  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## Blakito

O'Malley la tiene pero no nos la quiere decir!!!!

 :(  :(  :(  :(  :( .

----------


## joker_faluxo

y porque no nos manda un mp con la clave?? :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Blakito

:Lol:  porque es irlandés  :Lol:

----------


## joepc

Sera por eso, o porque aun se esta peleando con el winrar :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Y por qué no se la pedís a MJJMarkos, que es lo suyo?

----------


## joker_faluxo

sera porque en estos momentos el no esta, pero vamos, ya se la pido a el, gracias o'malley.

mjjmarkos, por favor, ya me descargado el primer video, pero me hace falta la clave, me gustaria que cuando pudieras me la pasaras, gracias

saludos!

----------


## maxren

ya somos dos

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Los que esteis interesados en participar, escribidme un MP.


No hay nada como leerse bien los post, eh?

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo ya se lo mandé. pero aún no me ha respondido. No pasa nada porque imagino que estará liado (y ademas seremos cienes y cienes pidiéndole la clave). Tened paciencia como yo. :roll:

 P.D. Mi usuario ha cambiado a eidanyoson[www.magiapotagia.com]

----------


## joker_faluxo

si, yo le mande un privado hace como dos dias, y aun no he obtenido respuesta... es por eso por lo que he pedido la clave, pero bueno, tendre que esperar como los demas.

saludos

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> podriais decir que nombre tienen los archivos?? todos se llaman mjj


*MJJM - PCJT01.rar*   y   *MJJM - PCJT02.rar*

151,52 mb    y    127,25 mb respectivamente.

Si no los encontrais cogeis los enlaces que puso "ingodwetrust":

ed2k://|file|MJJM%20-%20PCJT01.rar|158880884|81C168C90CCF1D672010056C7C  140471|h=PGGKZNCJE2C6BTULH66L3PFSEX5P7IWH|/ 

ed2k://|file|MJJM%20-%20PCJT02.rar|133427906|548DE59D91E0E009CD9632BA1E  B24449|h=2JHU5WELJQLEAPIOB5WB5FX2WS6XZYK6|/

Copiais el enlace y os vais en el e-mu-le a "Herramientas-Pegar enlaces ed2k" Pegais el enlace y pinchais en "Descarga" ya tendreis el archivo bajando. Puede que en las versiones antiguas no aparezca la opción de herramientas pero al menos a partir de las versiones 0.46 del E-mu-le fijo que salen.

Saludos y gracias por compartir MJJMARKOS.

----------


## joker_faluxo

ooooo my good!!!!!

quien es eidanyoson :Confused:  me esta pasando el segundo video y tira bien... va a 16, tambien se me esta bajando el primero (que ya lo tengo, pero bueno, lo dejo para tener mas fuentes)

venga parece que esto marcha bien, ya solo esperar q mjjmarkos pase las claves...

saludos!

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> *quien es eidanyoson* me esta pasando el segundo video y tira bien... va a 16, tambien se me esta bajando el primero (que ya lo tengo, pero bueno, lo dejo para tener mas fuentes)


Si te fijas en el 4º mensaje anterior a este mío leerás a eidanyoson.  :Smile1:  

Lo importante es seguir compartiendo los videos una vez que están descargados para facilitar la descarga a los demás.

Saludos.

----------


## eidanyoson

que gracia me hace que me digan eso  :D  :D  :D 

 (parece que sirvo para algo, hoy ya estoy contento).
 :Oops:

----------


## Blakito

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ese post no tiene precio....ha sido muy..."espontáneo".... :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: .

Mira que no conocer a eidan........si es de toda la vida del foro :roll:.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Password del primer video:

PepeCarroll

¿Qué? Original ¿eh?   :Lol:  

Password del segundo video:

JuanTamariz

¿Tomaaaaaaaa? Pero eso que password es :Confused: 

Password del tercer video:

aunamano

Es René... así que...

Un abrazo, y perdón si no contesto algunos MPs, es que no doy a basto... y copas, oros y espadas.

Chao!

----------


## Felipe

¿Cuál es el nombre del tercer archivo, el de René? No lo veo por ningún sitio.  8) Gracias.

----------


## Ella

yo tengo un problema, y es que no puedo descomprimir ni abrir los archivos (reproducirlos desde zip) asi ponga la clave
me salen los porcentajes como si se descomprimiera, aparece una carpeta donde supuestamente tendria que estar el archivo dentro...y nada, esta vacia

----------


## shark

> yo tengo un problema, y es que no puedo descomprimir ni abrir los archivos (reproducirlos desde zip) asi ponga la clave
> me salen los porcentajes como si se descomprimiera, aparece una carpeta donde supuestamente tendria que estar el archivo dentro...y nada, esta vacia



magia!!!!  :D

----------


## Felipe

Si utilizas para descomprimir el Winrar no debes tener ningún problema. Lo primero que te pide es la clave y, si la metes bien (ten en cuenta mayúsculas y minúsculas), se descomprime normalmente.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> yo tengo un problema, y es que no puedo descomprimir ni abrir los archivos (reproducirlos desde zip) asi ponga la clave
> me salen los porcentajes como si se descomprimiera, aparece una carpeta donde supuestamente tendria que estar el archivo dentro...y nada, esta vacia


Puede ser porque pongas la contraseña toda con minúsculas y la contraseña tiene las iniciales del Nombre y apellido con Mayúscula.

Seguro que es problema de la contraseña.

Un saludo y suerte.

----------


## Ella

tengo el winrar y si, pongo las mayusculas.... :( 
si eso mañana reinstalo el programa...o lo descargare desde otro ordenador

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> tengo el winrar y si, pongo las mayusculas.... :( 
> si eso mañana reinstalo el programa...o lo descargare desde otro ordenador


¿También lo pusiste todo junto? *PepeCarroll*

Perdona la pregunta absurda pero a veces son fallos simples los que nos hacen que algo no funcione.

A ver si es problema del winrar que tienes instalado. Desinstala la versión que tengas y prueba con la última http://www.winrar.es/descargas/52

Un saludo y suerte.

----------


## MagicCastúo

Buenas a todos!!

Antes que nada dar mil millones de gracias a MJJMarkos por la gran iniciativa de compartir con todos estas joyas de la magia. 

Yo intentare tener el emule todo lo que pueda encendido y asi hacer más fácil el tema para todos, ahora mismo estoy bajando el segundo a una velocidad de vértigo 20.00 kb/s por lo que se puede decir que esto esta funcionando muy bien.

Como ultimo quiero comentar el primero de los videos que me baje en descarga directa esta mañana, gracias a AceOfSpades y que lo he puesto en la carpeta del emule para compartir. Me ha encantado ver esta rutina tan explicativa y tan bonita que hacen Pepe y Juan y destacar el error que comete Pepe y lo bien que sabe salir del lio y arreglarlo de una manera bastante vistosa, una lección de magia de que hacer en caso de que algo falle.

----------


## ingodwetrust

Buenas.

Acabo de ver cómo va la cosa (ayer estuve todo el día de viaje) y me doy cuenta de que tengo gente en cola para bajarse los archivos que no han cambiado su nombre de usuario. Por favor, cambiadlo todos los que estéis descargando y así, además de seguir las directrices de MJJMarkos, que es el que ha montado todo esto de forma altruista (y por tanto es el que pone las reglas) los demás sabremos si los que están bajando los archivos pertenecen al foro o no y tomaremos las medidas que creamos más oportunas.

¿Somos ya más fuentes o no?

----------


## YaGo

Yo tengo como nombre en el emule (ahora mismo) "MíOoOoOoOo------>", y tengo los dos primeros vídeos compartidos pero SIN COMPRIMIR, o sea, un .avi a pelo, para quien quiera bajárselos así.

Y a ver para cuándo está el de René.

Muchas gracias Markos.

----------


## ingodwetrust

Yago, Haz otra búsqueda por MJJM y encontrarás un tercer archivo (lo acabo de compartir).

----------


## Goreneko

Yo también tengo los tres para compartir...

----------


## joepc

Alguno de los que tienen el video de Rene me puede mandar el elink, ya que el buscador no me lo encuentra.
Gracias.

----------


## ingodwetrust

ed2k://|file|MJJM%20-%20RLWC.rar|32023829|DD3726DC8A404A09E1D71EE324CCD  B13|h=JY6BV4OQ7QK7F62P7B5KDHONARAJCJ2A|/

El de René.

A seguir bien.

----------


## joepc

> ed2k://|file|MJJM%20-%20RLWC.rar|32023829|DD3726DC8A404A09E1D71EE324CCD  B13|h=JY6BV4OQ7QK7F62P7B5KDHONARAJCJ2A|/
> 
> El de René.
> 
> A seguir bien.


Muchas gracias.

----------


## YaGo

Gracias ingod, esto ya está bajando.

----------


## Mifune

Ya estoy yo también compartiendo los dos primeros. Muchísimas gracias por compartir estos videos MJJMarkos.

----------


## Vangrant

YO también ya los he puesto a descargar.
Esto de estar de vacaciones, me hace llegar un poco tarde a estos posts.
Por cierto, tb soy de los que deja esto puesto todo el dia (o casi)

Gracias Markos

Iñaqui

----------


## Shargon

ami que me gusta mas badongo.com .... pero creo que la forma de hacer esto no es la correcta puesto que profano tiene acceso... lo suyo seria hacer una base de datos magica con clave...

----------


## MJJMarkos

El profano no tiene acceso si en los nombres de archivo no se pone ni lo que es, ni la password.

Y si se comparte en un SERVIDOR DE -MULA- PRIVADO (no como veo que algunos están haciendolo en DonkeyServer, pues mejor.

Y encima quitándole la contraseña... ¡pero por favor!

En fin, que el acuerdo lo respetan unos pocos, los otros pocos, como no se les dio el video, o password el primer día, ala, a compartir sin password, con nombres EXPLICITOS, y en cualquier lado...

En fin... que pena.

Y eso que AceOfSpades me ha propuesto que se baje de su ancho de banda de su web los videos... así sólo tendríais que visitar el foro, pinchar en el enlace y luego poner la pass... En fin...

 :( 

Cinco días ha durado el respeto por el trabajo de los demás. Y ya no es trabajo de AceOfSpades o mío. Es trabajo de la gente que lo ha bajado, se ha preocupado de pedir la Password (¡que sólo había que mandar un MP oiga!!!), se ha preocupado de ponerlo en compartición sin modificar la password ni nada, otros montando un server de donkey... en fin...

----------


## ingodwetrust

Oye, pues ahora que lo dices sí he visto que ha pasado eso. Hay archivos con nombres y apellidos de los magos que están a disposición de todos. De momento sólo he podido identificar estos archivos a nevulo y a Yago, así es que os pediría chicos que los sacaseis de la carpeta de compartidos y nos ciñéramos a los tres archivos rar con contraseña que comienzan por MJJM.

Con el tema del servidor ya tengo que ser yo el que pregunta. Lo que estoy haciendo es conectarme al servidor de popt cuando arranca la burra. No sé si es esto lo que tengo que hacer o debo configurar algo más. 

Lo que sí que tengo claro es que los archivos descomprimidos no los tengo compartidos (están hasta en otro disco duro).

También veo que hay alguien que está bajando los archivos con el nombre de usuario http://e.m.u.l.e-project.net y no sé si es porque estoy haciendo algo mal.

Si puedes dar un poco de luz MJJMarkos te estaré agradecido.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Podeis poner tambien como conectarse al servidor.

----------


## ZAFER

Hola. Yo he conseguido el 1 y 2, el tres no me aparece, el link que indica ingodwetrust no me sale. (Escribiendo este post me ha salido).

Los tengo compartidos pero no he modificado nada, están comprimidos.

No creo que quien busque y vea MJJM - PCJT01.rar, siendo profano, se lo vaya a bajar para saber que es.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Yago y nevulo... interesante...

Lo que más duele es esto, que así se identifica a los "piratillas" con facilidad, hasta esto lo piratean. Luego dirán "es que yo aprendí con un video de Pepe pero luego me centré...". Sin palabras.

En fin. Se cierra el grifo, que se cierre el hilo.

----------


## Némesis

Jo... No hay derecho..  :(  :(  :( 
Ni siquiera me había dado tiempo de empezar a compartir, y eso que me ofrecí en seguida...
Sólo tuve el primer vídeo en el escritorio de mi portátil (sin conexión a Internet), y allí se quedó.
No es justo que porque unos cuantos hayan hecho lo que les ha dado la gana nos quedemos todos sin ver esas joyas.
En fin, otra ocasión perdida.
Cristiana resignación.
 :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(

----------


## joker_faluxo

quizas, este hilo se tendria que haber puesto en la zona secreta, para que todos lo que lo descargaran supieramos "mas o menos" quienes son...
una pena que hallan quitado la contraseña, en fin...

saludos!

----------


## Vangrant

A ver.
Aunque el mal ya esté hecho, no seamos pardillos.

Todo el mundo he este COMPARTIENDO en la m u la los videos sin PASS, 

QUITADLOS...C O Ñ O.

Si es que hay cosas... en fin.

----------


## nevulo

Os pido mis mas sinceras disculpas, no ha sido en ningun momento mi intención compartir los archivos sin contraseña, los descomprimí y renombré para verlos e hice una copia que puse en una carpeta llamada MJJM, cambié las opciones del emule para que fuese esta la unica carpeta compartida con el fin de servir los archivos para aquellos a los que os faltasen partes. Por alguna razón el emule no guardó la nueva configuración de la carpeta o yo la cagué al darle a aceptar. De verdad que lo siento y siento haber tardado tanto en reaccionar ya que estoy de examenes y he dejado el ordenador encendido para compartir estos archivos, ya he quitado los archivos sin clave  y cambiado la carpeta en configuracion del emule, esta vez me he asegurado.
MJJMarkos, de verdad que siento el error, en ningun momento he querido despreciar el trabajo de los que haceis posible esta iniciativa, al contrario, os agradezco enormemente la posibilidad de ver estas grabaciones que de otra manera seria imposible.
De nuevo, lo siento, no creo que pueda hacer nada más para enmendar el error pero si así es, decidmelo por favor.

----------


## runnerbcn

Dos cosas: sí en los videos sólo se ve la actuación, ¿qué problema hay en que lo vea un profano? Y la otra es que aquí hay mucha gente preguntando dudas (p. e. nombre del servidor de popt) y nadie contesta. Yo mismo mandé un MP a Markos el viernes pasado y aún estoy esperando respuesta, aunque ya no importa porque era por lo de la contraseña y he visto que ya las habéis dicho. Es una pena que se acabe con está iniciativa tan pronto. Algunos que no estamos en casa ni siquiera hemos podido ver los videos.

----------


## swaze

una verdadera lastima que haya ocurrido esto, no que se haya cerrado la iniciativa (que es una pena la verdad) sino que no se haya respetado el trabajo y las normas que estableció MJJMarkos.

Si se dan 3 pautas claras y sencillas de respetar ¿por que tenéis que hacer justo lo contrario? Cuando uno llega a un acuerdo lo respeta y si no pensaba respetarlo simplemente no baja el vídeo.

Como bien dijo MJJMarkos no se trata de que enseñen o no tecnicas sino de que son recuerdos y a tenido a bien compartirlos con nosotros, no con otros, solo con nosotros y se lo pagamos así a el, a AceOfSpades y a popt, y también al resto de usuarios que han sido capaces de seguir las normas.

La verdad es una pena que esto haya ocurrido....

----------


## popt

Hola,

No estoy en España pero me he podido conectar un momento (Dios bendiga a aquellos que viven cerca de un hotel que no tiene wireless y no ponen contraseña en sus puntos de acceso)

La verdad es que es una pena que el ofrecimiento de MJJMarkos se vaya al traste... a mí no me ha costado mucho poner el servidor, desde luego nada comparado con lo que puede costar encontrar los videos que estamos compartiendo.

El porqué de la importancia de que un profano no vea los vídeos es simple, usando la misma frase que MJJMarkos ya usó en el foro citando a Ascanio "no se hizo la miel para la boca del asno".  A lo que voy con esto es a que son vídeos para disfrutar la magia de verdad, hay que verlo con ojos de profano pero con la mente de un mago.  A mí no me gustaría que un profano entrase a valorar si es mejor un video de estos al lado de uno de David Blaine porque me sentiría ofendido.  La gente no va a valorar estos vídeos como se merecen.  Si yo los tuviese no los compartiría tampoco en público.  Supongo que habrá quien sí lo haría, pero eso es otro debate...  En fin, que si a alguien le interesa algo más que Blaine y Chris Angel (no entro tampoco a valorar si son buenos o no, me refiero a que es lo que "está de moda") que se lo curre algo más que poner "tamariz" en la burra.

Sobre compartir los videos en abierto, en el fondo pienso que han sido malentendidos, conociendo a Yago seguro que no lo ha hecho intencionadamente sino por puro despiste.

Sobre la dirección del servidor y las contraseñas, en realidad no hay problema en que se compartan en abierto por el foro... bueno, el único problema es que estos posts del foro aparecen en google y en otros buscadores (si queréis haced la prueba), igual sí sería mejor que esto estuviese en el área secreta por este motivo.

Ahora, la decisión es de MJJMarkos, yo sólo pongo el servidor (que en el fondo es prácticamente lo mismo que los que compartís archivos 24h).  Así que si él decide que se cierra el chiringuito yo apago el servidor en cuanto vuelva a casa.  Si decide seguir adelante que alguien ponga por aquí los datos del conexión (o los pongo yo a la vuelta, da igual)... de hecho si seguimos estaría bien ordenar esto un poco en el área secreta con un hilo más limpio.

Bueno, ojalá esto se arregle... y si no que alguien me pase los archivos que con las prisas de montar el servidor no me dio tiempo a bajarlos :(

1 abrazo.

PD: Disculpas por no contestar a los privados pero no tengo mucho tiempo ahora...

----------


## zaphod

Totalmente de acuerdo con swaze, una lástima. :-( 

En cualquier caso, gracias MJJMarkos por la iniciativa.

----------


## joepc

Yo pienso que gran parte del fallo esta en utilizar el e-m-u-l-e ya que permite busqueda de archivos, otros sistemas torren-t/pando no la permiten y por tanto la distribución esta muchisimo mas controlada.

----------


## YaGo

¡¡Hey, Hey!!, ¡¡un poco de calma!!

Se nos llama "piratillas" y cosas semejantes, por una simple buena intención,  que a las 3 horas de llevar a cabo he pensado que si tenían clave era por algo, y pensaba corregir al llegar a casa (o sea, ahora mismo). Un poco de tranquilidad, que porque hayan estado los vídeos 6 horas colgados en el emule no se pierde el mundo. 

Por mi parte, los archivos no tenían ningún nombre explícito de mago o juego, sino más bien los nombres que el mismo MJJ me dió. Vamos que quien haya buscado Rene Lavand o Pepe Carroll no habrá encontrado los vídeos, al menos los míos no, así que un poco de respeto con las acusaciones.

Por otro lado, comprendo que quien ha llevado a cabo la iniciativa (Markos) esté molesto por lo que ha pasado, pero yo al llegar a casa he mirado (después de leer el hilo y de un mensaje que me ha dejado Markos) las peticiones de mis archivos y el total era UNA petición y en un solo vídeo, vamos, que el tipo que estuviera bajando no creo que se lo haya descargado no a la mitad, vamos, que disculpad si he creado muchos problemas. Lamento si Markos no quiere compartir más material con el resto de compañeros.

----------


## nevulo

Fui yo el que renombré los archivos de forma explícita, para distinguirlos yo y guardarlos sin comprimir, que como ya explique quedaron expuestos a busquedas por un error. :? Ninguna petición para ninguno de los dos archivos en el tiempo que estuvieron disponibles que si no me equivoco fueron unas horas. Insisto en que en ningun momento fue mi intención compartirlos sin pass ni actuar a mala fe. Mis disculpas de nuevo a MJJMarkos y el resto de foreros por el mal rollo creado.

----------


## YaGo

Es más, si me apurais más de uno ha descomprimido los archivos en la carpeta de entrada para verlos y se le ha olvidado de sacarlos de ahí en ese instante, o lo mismo ni los ha sacado y estaban compartidos sin clave.

Yo generalmente suelo dejar las cosas en la capeta porque lo que me descargo no es nada importante ni que requiera clave (películas, música, lo que todo el mundo) y siempre tardo  un tiempo en sacarlo hasta que organizo mis discos duros con todo el material que tengo.

Vamos, que me he dado cuenta de lo de la clave al rato de haberlos dejado al descubierto, pero hasta que no he llegado a casa no he podido quitarlos.

----------


## ign

Yo todo lo que me descargo lo saco de la carpeta antes de descomprimirlo, aunque los archivos de MJJM los he vuelto a copiar en la misma de compartir (estando comprimidos y con clave, por supuesto).

Una lástima que esto termine ya y de esta forma, pero me gustaría agradecer a todos los que habeis trabajado por esto el esfuerzo realizado, en especial a MJJMarkos.
Los vídeos de Juan y Pepe me han parecido una auténtica maravilla.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Benji_

Bueno, pues otro más que está descargando los vídeos. Me hace bastante ilusión verlos la verdad...

 Con respecto a los malos rollos, creo sinceramente que nadie lo habrá hecho con mala intención, máxime sabiendo la historia que esta gente tiene en el foro.

 Creo que todo el mundo tiene derecho a equivocarse, disculparse y rectificar y esto ya se ha hecho, ya lo decian los antiguos: "Errare humanum est".

 De todos modos, agradecer a MJJMarcos el haber puesto estos videos para que veamos lo que es bueno y que ojalá reconsidere la decisión que ha tomado visto que nadie ha obrado con mala voluntad.

  Un saludo y valerianas para todos  :Wink1:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

MJ, no esta hecha la miel para la boca del asno, y lo que no se valora, no se respeta. Eso es así, y ni tu ni nadie lo va a poder cambiar.

No toda la gente es como tu, y tiene el detalle de compartir algo como eso. Incluso hay otros, que por videos de la misma época, han cobrado auntenticos dinerales. Tu lo haces gratis, y este es tu premio.

Hace tiempo, no se si lo recordaras, pero hice unos recopilatorios con toda la primera temporada de Nadaxaqui. Recorte juego a juego, monte un dvd con menus, hice portadas, .... y cuando tenía todo, lo envie a un total de 12 foreros. Mi intención era compartir, de hecho regalar porque no cobre nada, esos DVD con la gente. Y que de alguna manera esas personas que recibirian sus DVDs en casa, gratuitamente, los copiaran para otros foreros.

Pues bien, no imaginas la de privados que recibí de gente que decía, que intentaba contactar con gente del foro que si había recibido los DVD, y pasaban de ellos.

El problema de estas cosas, es que pagamos justos por pecadores, y mucha gente, donde me incluyo, estariamos muy interesados en ese material, y nos vamos a quedar sin ello por culpa de dos o tres que no han respetado las normas.

En definitiva, creo que a mas de uno le vendría bien un poco de madurez en muchos sentidos. Pero esto no es un colegio, esto es un foro de magia (o eso se supone).

Una pena MJ, desde aqui, de verdad que siento lo que ha pasado.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Goreneko

Terrible, como MJJ dice, no hay respeto por el trabajo y la dedicación de los demás.

Está claro que hay mucho fanático del exclusivismo y la novedad, pero no son capaces de apreciar lo que hay detrás de todo ello.

Y que por su culpa, nos perjudica a los demás.

Qué pena...

----------


## MJJMarkos

Miguel Díaz, que se cierre el grifo no quiere decir que no se vayan a propagar videos   :Wink:  . Y a buen entendedor...

Los videos van a llegar, igualmente. Sólo que tendremos que entrar en lo que dice Goreneko: "el exclusivismo".

Sobre lo tuyo Miguel, decirte que aún le vería un pase: fíjate, es algo físico, es algo que depende de esas personas que tienen que grabar, enviar, etc...

¿Pero esto?

Y encima aguantar mails y privados recriminando "que ofú lo que van a opiniar de mi ea ea ea" y que "estos videos no son oro en lingotes". Lo segundo ya lo avisé yo en el post, para nadie deben de ser "joyitas", excepto para mi por su valor sentimental. Lo primero: muchacho, si los videos no son joyas, tu para mi tampoco.

Un abrazo a todos. 

4º Video subiendo.

----------


## Shargon

aunque el servidor del emule sea privado, todos los server de emules comparten informacion y da igual a cual te conectes, que se tiene acceso a toda la red, de ahi que sea un buen p2p....

por lo demas, si la clave es de menos de 6 caracteres en menos de 1 dia se puede sacar sin problema alguno...

----------


## swaze

Pues MJJMarkos me alegro de que de alguna forma esto siga adelante porque esos vídeos eran realmente únicos y muy valiosos, puede que no en cuanto a economía, pero volver a ver a Pepe Carrol no se paga con dinero y de los otros dos grandes ni que hablar.

Nuevamente gracias por compartirlos con nosotros

----------


## MJJMarkos

> aunque el servidor del ****** sea privado, todos los server de emules comparten informacion y da igual a cual te conectes, que se tiene acceso a toda la red, de ahi que sea un buen ******....
> 
> por lo demas, si la clave es de menos de 6 caracteres en menos de 1 dia se puede sacar sin problema alguno...


Lo sabemos.

Si eres "hackercito" pues probarás y probarás y no darás con ello.

El motivo?

FUERZO a que se introduzca mediante DESCOMPESOR (mediante código implicito en el RAR), nunca podrás con programas de fuerza bruta. O sí, pero tendrás que meter cada combinación tú a mano.

Así el tiempo crece exponencialmente (o incluso más).

Algunos algo de informática sabemos, por aquello de la ingeniería, CFW de Sony, etc...

Un abrazo.

PD: Si quieres te doy el truco: ingeniería inversa. Con eso sacas mi código.

PD2: No comprimo con WinRAR, sino en formato RAR. El algoritmo de compresión está hecho por mi, línea a línea. Es parecido al CSO, por si te interesa indagar.

----------


## Benji_

Vuelvo a escribir al hilo del tema, porque de verdad me está tocando la moral la manera en la que se está tratando este lio.

 Mi mensaje trasciende totalmente lo de los vídeos, que por supuesto que son una joya y que la labor de compartirlo (o no, eso lo decide su dueño y es correctísimo todo lo que decida) es encomiable... pero por delante de los vídeos están las personas...

 Decidme con la mano en el corazón, ¿Vosotros creeis que las dos personas que han metido el zueco lo han hecho a proposito? Yo es que me he leido el hilo y veo:

   1) Dos personas bajan los videos y se equivocan dejandolos en abierto y sin clave en el directorio del dowload (METEDURA DE PATA)

   2) Esas personas reconocen abiertamente su fallo, lo quitan en cuanto pueden y piden disculpas humildemente (RETRACTO DEL FALLO).

  Y lo que veo es que, acto seguido, se carga indiscriminadamente contra ellas tachándolas de piratas, de irrespetuosos, de que si todo el mundo es igual... de que si así no merece la pena...

   Sinceramente no conozco a Nevulo, pero creo que Yago es una de las personas que generalmente aportan al foro y que comparte y da todo lo posible por contribuir a este sitio en internet.

   Ha tenido un fallo, efectivamente, ¿a vosotros no os ha pasado nunca? a mí si me ha pasado en muchos aspectos de la vida y lo que intento es, uno pedir disculpas e intentar arreglar los daños lo antes posible, dos  hacer proposito de enmienda y tres poner los medios para que eso no vuelva a pasar.

   Cuando alguien hace eso (y en este caso se ha hecho), creo que lo que menos se merece es una lapidación en la plaza pública...

   Entiendo que hay muchas mala experiencias acumuladas y que la gente por internet es como es, todos lo sabemos, pero creo sinceramente que este no es el caso.

   Os repito, la cosa ya trasciende a los videos y atañe a las personas, que lo son y que pueden sentirse realmente mal por algunos comentarios que se están haciendo. A mi particularmente me importa un pimiento un video si lo tengo que poner frente a una persona que puede sentirse jodida por haber hecho algo *sin querer* y ver como lo están tratando...

   En fin, antes que magos, siempre personas...

  P.D.: Entiéndase bien el propósito de mi mensaje (que me veo venir las piedras...), bajo ningún concepto busco que los vídeos se vuelvan a compartir, al contrario, visto el efecto que provocan creo que es totalmente contraproducente compartir en abierto esos vídeos por aquí. Pero esto es solo mí opinión.

 Un saludo

----------


## MJJMarkos

Hasta la "PD" que has puesto mi piedra la tenías asegurada en la frente.

Terminé de leer tu postdata y la piedra sigue en mi mano, sólo que "por mis intervenciones abruptas" no me voy a molestar en lanzarla siquiera.

Respeto tu opinión, pero no la comparto. Lo mismo que piensas en un sentido, piénsalo en el otro. Claro que lo mismo mis "intervenciones abruptas" no te dejan pensar en el otro sentido.

Y nadie ha antepuesto los videos a las personas. ¡Dios me libre!

Un abrazo.

----------


## Benji_

> FUERZO a que se introduzca mediante DESCOMPESOR (mediante código implicito en el RAR), nunca podrás con programas de fuerza bruta. O sí, pero tendrás que meter cada combinación tú a mano.


O usando expect...




> Así el tiempo crece exponencialmente (o incluso más).


Siempre dependiendo de los equipos que uno tenga a mano y la paralelización que pueda hacer...




> Algunos algo de informática sabemos, por aquello de la ingeniería, CFW de Sony, etc...


Es lo que tiene...

Sinceramente creo que lo que debería proteger tus vídeos es el respeto de todos a que son TUS vídeos y tienes el derecho a compartirlos con quien tu quieras.

Se que no todo el mundo es como yo (que soy medio tonto), pero yo desde luego nunca asistiría a una fiesta a la que no me hubiesen invitado..

 :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## MJJMarkos

Joder, pues parece que estás echando papeletas para que te invitemos a la "fiesta".

Entre lo de las piedras y esto, poco a poco los trenes van acercándose.

Paralelismo de CPUs? Expect... Lamers? Noobs?  :Lol:  

Por favor...

OFF-TOPIC para Expectos: El algoritmo EXIJE que contestes en un cuadro de dialogo. Recoge una String y descomprime si se realiza el matching y ciertos "procesos" están activos en la máquina.

De hecho, creo que bajo Linux no rula con cualquier paquete de descompresión.

De hecho si existe un "clon" WinRAR que yo no conozca, no está incluido en la lista de procesos.

El próximo video, si quereis, lo subo con encriptación XOR + PRNG y un desencriptador con keys de 256 hex :P. Ahora que para verlo va a ser un coñazo   :Lol:  

FIN del OFF-TOPIC.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Yo no entiendo vuestra sorpresa de que esto sucediera antes o después, es "ley debida" 

Cierto es que la iniciativa es de elogiar, es admirable tu generosidad con los compañeros aficionados a la magia MJJMarkos, pero ha pasado como con todo en la vida. Primero se comparte un secreto, o idea excelente, con alguien cercano y que aprecias. Poco a poco se amplía la idea de compartir con otros seres cercanos y a la vez queridos. Esto pronto pasa a convertirse en una publicación y sin saber ni ¿cómo? ni ¿por qué?, el asunto se nos escapa de las manos y pasa a convertirse en un archivo compartido en el E-mu-le, programa cumbre y propicio al compartir públicamente, a nivel Mundial, el deseado archivo.... estaba llamado a llegar al "Fracaso" . 

El caso es que esto no se debe a una "Mala Gestión" sino a que nuestra condición humana nos lleva, tarde o temprano, a querer adjudicarnos un mérito de otra persona que tuvo la idea original (Voy y predico con que "Gracias a mi" pueden bajar el archivo porque lo bajé y ahora lo comparto yo) o a desear conseguir aquello que nos está "Prohibido" o que no merecemos (Anda pues si este archivo está protegido o tiene algún secreto tengo que conseguir descifrarlo como sea jeje, que malo soy) 

En la vida hay que ser algo más humildes y empezar a respetar, aunque sea mínimamente, el trabajo de los demás y lo mucho que hacen por nosotros al compartirlo para que lo disfrutemos.

Imaginemos que si en lugar de haberlo compartido alguien noble, como MJJMarkos, lo compartiese un "Canalla" que hubiese metido en los archivos el peor virus jamás creado, seguro que el maldecido y criticado por el resto de nuestras vidas, habría sido el 1º que lo compartió, en este caso MJJMarkos. 

Seamos justos y respetemos los deseos y normas impuestas por MJJMarkos y agradezcamos el hecho de querer compartir sus "Tesoros Mágicos" Al que no le guste lo que propone, o esté en contra de alguna de sus condiciones, que deje de bajar los archivos o haga las cosas a su manera pero no se ponga una medalla ni nada por el estilo.

Saludos y si alguien se ha sentido ofendido, no me importa, todos cometemos fallos. Lo importante es ser honesto.

----------


## Benji_

> Hasta la "PD" que has puesto mi piedra la tenías asegurada en la frente.


No era una sorpresa...




> Terminé de leer tu postdata y la piedra sigue en mi mano, sólo que "por mis intervenciones abruptas" no me voy a molestar en lanzarla siquiera.
> 
> Respeto tu opinión, pero no la comparto. Lo mismo que piensas en un sentido, piénsalo en el otro. Claro que lo mismo mis "intervenciones abruptas" no te dejan pensar en el otro sentido.


Por supuesto que respeto tu opinión, pero como has visto no la comparto. 

Lo que sí por supuesto también he pensado (fíjate, a pesar de lo "abrupto"), lo mal que tiene que haberte sentado ver los videos en internet a la buena de Dios máxime después de haber sido tan generoso para compartirlo con los demás.

Ambas partes habeis sido perjudicadas por supuesto, pero ¿Va a resarcir a alguien ver como se lapida a otra persona?  Creo sinceramente que no.

Sin embargo cuando escribí este mensaje no estaba pensando en tí, ya que reconozco que tu reacción puede estar justificada por ver lo que ha pasado con los vídeos... siento que hayas respondido tú y lo hayas asumido como una postura enfrentada directamente a tí...  :(

Siento también que lo de "abrupto" te lo hayas tomado a mal, cuando el mensaje aun llevando cierta sorna, pretendía expresar un agradecimiento (y además me había parecido bastante "amigable" el que tu habías puesto), pero vamos es público y notorio que no te ha hecho demasiada gracia...




> Y nadie ha antepuesto los videos a las personas. ¡Dios me libre!


Pues mucho mejor entonces  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## YaGo

> Seamos justos y respetemos los deseos y normas impuestas por MJJMarkos y agradezcamos el hecho de querer compartir sus "Tesoros Mágicos" Al que no le guste lo que propone, o esté en contra de alguna de sus condiciones, que deje de bajar los archivos o haga las cosas a su manera pero no se ponga una medalla ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> Saludos y si alguien se ha sentido ofendido, no me importa, todos cometemos fallos. Lo importante es ser honesto.


Raúl, yo no sé a qué te refieres, creo que aquí nadie ha querido saltarse unas "normas" para ponerse una medalla, al menos en mi caso no. Yo he hablado ya personalmente con Markos y espero que haya entendido mis explicaciones. En ningún momento he pretendido ponerme una medalla de "mira, yo comparto eso", más que nada porque no le veo ningún mérito a eso. Esto está derivando a que la equivocación pasa a ser intención, y creo que nada más lejos de la verdad, repito, EN MI CASO.

Nuevamente, disculpad si ha causado tantos problemas.

----------


## MJJMarkos

No hay problemas.

Lo único es que al "leer" tu mensaje sobre "lapidaciones" y demás, me siento "algo responsable".

Yo no hablo por los demás, de hecho, está escribiendo gente que ni conozco. Yo he dado mi opinión. He vertido mis pensamientos y mis cabreos. El resto no es cosa mía.

He leido tu mensaje y quizás haya "contestado" en caliente pensando que lo dirías por mi. Yo no lapido. Lo que sí hago es expresar lo que pienso. Si me ha sentado mal, pues me sienta mal. ¿Qué le hago?

Sobre el tema de que no me haya gustado tus mensajes, todo lo contrario, lo mío también va con bastante "buen rollo". Por eso no te preocupes.

Un abrazo, y siento el mal entendido o que te hayas sentido un poco "mal contestado" por mi parte.

----------


## Benji_

> ****, pues parece que estás echando papeletas para que te invitemos a la "fiesta".


Venga, va...




> Entre lo de las piedras y esto, poco a poco los trenes van acercándose.
> Paralelismo de CPUs? Expect... Lamers? Noobs?


No, paralelismo de grano más grueso: usar varias máquinas, nunca se sabe lo que la gente tiene a mano por ahí adelante. Lamer? Seguro, no he dicho lo contrario, Noob? Totalmente  :Smile1: .




> OFF-TOPIC para Expectos: El algoritmo EXIJE que contestes en un cuadro de dialogo. Recoge una String y descomprime si se realiza el matching y ciertos "procesos" están activos en la máquina.


¿Cuadro de dialogo? :-?




> De hecho, creo que bajo Linux no rula con cualquier paquete de descompresión.


Aps, esto ni idea, con la versión que tengo yo si lo descomprime. Te la añado por si quieres hacer algo para que no se pueda utilizar en las próximas compresiones (es non-free).

unrar Version: 1:3.5.4-1

Edito: Versión de Linux que es lo que uso (esa concretamente de Debian)




> De hecho si existe un "clon" WinRAR que yo no conozca, no está incluido en la lista de procesos.


Pues ni idea de los procesos que hablas. Yo simplemente comenté lo de expect por que si un programa puede actuar como human-agent en consola y un proceso que admite estas entradas es capaz de descomprimir tales archivos, como mínimo estarás conmigo en que se puede intentar un ataque por fuerza bruta, ¿no es así? En este caso ambos procesos estan corriendo el del unrar y el del expect (que entiendo sería el padre del proceso a través de un fork y un exec).




> El próximo video, si quereis, lo subo con encriptación XOR + PRNG y un desencriptador con keys de 256 hex :P. Ahora que para verlo va a ser un coñazo


Hombre por mi no lo hagas, ya te he comentado que no me gusta ir a fiestas a las que no me invitan, el comentario técnico que he hecho simplemente fué por que vi ciertos visos de intentar un ataque por fuerza bruta cuando tu decías que no había ninguna forma humana  :Smile1: .




> FIN del OFF-TOPIC.


Lo mismo digo, siento el peñazo O:-)

Un saludo

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> Raúl, yo no sé a qué te refieres, creo que aquí nadie ha querido saltarse unas "normas" para ponerse una medalla, al menos en mi caso no. Yo he hablado ya personalmente con Markos y espero que haya entendido mis explicaciones. En ningún momento he pretendido ponerme una medalla de "mira, yo comparto eso", más que nada porque no le veo ningún mérito a eso. Esto está derivando a que la equivocación pasa a ser intención, y creo que nada más lejos de la verdad, repito, EN MI CASO.
> 
> Nuevamente, disculpad si ha causado tantos problemas.


El hecho de que ya te hayas disculpado demuestra que no lo hiciste con mala condición. Perdona si te sentiste identificado con mi mensaje pero si lo lees en general comprenderás que no va dirigido a nadie en concreto, es más comenté que es una condición humana por naturaleza y alguna vez hemos caido en esta tentación, aún sin darnos cuenta.

Un saludo y no necesitas disculparte nuevamente, y menos a mi Yago.  :Wink:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Sí hay forma humana.

Ingeniería inversa.

Y si alguien con muchos medios quiere intentarlo reventar, ya con los datos que he dado puede hacerlo con 2 PCs, uno genera y el otro ejecuta. El problema es que el tiempo de respuesta de cada proceso (lease winrar.exe, etc, etc, etc...) y la sincronización con los procesadores debería de ser estudiada.

Ten en cuenta que al ser multihilo los sistemas operativos actuales es difícil estar seguro de si "al generar" otro patrón de contraseña y enviarlo (vía fork) al otro proceso hijo para que lo intruduzca, este va a poder introducirlo, porque WinRAR quizás no esté esperando en ese momento la contraseña.

Sobre la ingeniería inversa... pues es "otro mundo", y como tal, otro estudio, pero desde luego, el que la maneje bien (yo no soy un gurú de esto...) revienta lo que quiera.

PD: 4º video UP!

----------


## nevulo

Hombre, yo estaba leyendo con las orejas gachas ya que he sido yo el que la he cagado, insisto, por un error y nunca a mala fe. Pero una cosa es aguantar la chapa merecida y otra un chaparron injustificado. Yo espero que MJJMarkos halla entendido mis disculpas y que no hubo ninguna mala intencion, que aprecio enormemente el hecho de que comparta de forma altruista los videos y la iniciativa suya y de todos los que colaboran. Para los que quieran entender en lo que ha pasado una mala acción o un intento de pirateria o afan de protagonismo, lo siento, no se como disculparme de otra manera.
He intentado en todo momento colaborar en la iniciativa y en la compartición de archivos y no creo que sea justo un chaparron como este (una chapa si, el enfado de MJJMarkos y otros tb xo no mas x un error humano) ya que si los archivos han estado mas disponibles ha sido en parte xq (al menos aquellos que descargaban de mi) casi en ningun momento estaban conectados al servidor de popt sino a los de donkey u otros y de esto no se ha dicho nada.
De verdad que siento este revuelo.

----------


## Benji_

> No hay problemas.
> 
> Lo único es que al "leer" tu mensaje sobre "lapidaciones" y demás, me siento "algo responsable".


Ya te digo que tu cabreo inicial está totalmente justificado por la situación y es totalmente comprensible (que no compresible  :Wink1: )




> Yo no hablo por los demás, de hecho, está escribiendo gente que ni conozco. Yo he dado mi opinión. He vertido mis pensamientos y mis cabreos. El resto no es cosa mía.


Ya, por eso escribí el mensaje, por que estaba viendo una "ola de violencia" que pa que  :Wink1: 




> He leido tu mensaje y quizás haya "contestado" en caliente pensando que lo dirías por mi. Yo no lapido. Lo que sí hago es expresar lo que pienso. Si me ha sentado mal, pues me sienta mal. ¿Qué le hago?


Bueno esto está claro, nadié más que tu sabe lo que puede joder eso, tienes todo el derecho.




> Sobre el tema de que no me haya gustado tus mensajes, todo lo contrario, lo mío también va con bastante "buen rollo". Por eso no te preocupes.
> Un abrazo, y siento el mal entendido o que te hayas sentido un poco "mal contestado" por mi parte.


Arf, menos mal   :Oops:  Ningún problema con tu contestación de verdad, totalmente comprensible.

Además veo que las personas en cuestión han hablado contigo que eres el afectado así que yo aquí ya sobro totalmente  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## ingodwetrust

¡Pero bueno!, vaya tela con la que se ha liado aquí, ¿no?.

A ver, por partes, que he llegado otra vez de viaje y me he encontrado con tres páginas de posts generadas a partir de un comentario que yo hice y que creo conveniente aclarar. Cuando hablé de esos archivos compartidos por parte de Yago y nevulo siempre partí de la base de que había sido un error (que da igual quién fuese) que lo que hizo fue descargar el archivo, renombrarlo y olvidar sacarlo de la carpeta de compartidos. Repito, siempre creí y sigo creyendo que la cosa fue así y por eso pedí que se dejasen de compartir los archivos. ¿Que cómo sabía que estos dos usuarios eran los que compartían los archivos?. Pues fácil. A raíz del comentario de MJJMarkos sobre que los archivos estaban sin pass se me ocurrió buscar en la burra por Pepe Carroll y me salieron los dos archivos en cuestión, le di a descargar a uno y al ver las fuentes vi a nevulo y a Mioooooooo (uséase Yago)  :Lol:  

Quizá hubiera debido hablar con nevulo y Yago por privado, pero creí que haciéndolo en abierto todos podríamos revisar cuales eran los archivos que teníamos compartidos y subsanar posibles errores.

Sobre si se pueden dar los datos del servidor de Popt yo no tendría inconveniente alguno en darlos, pero entiendo que debe de ser el propio Popt el que los suba o, en caso de no poder, decirnos a los que los tenemos que los publiquemos. Repito, si Popt está de acuerdo doy los datos ahora mismo.

Actualmente tengo compartidos los cuatro videos que ha subido MJJMarkos y los he renombrado tal y como se dijo al principio, pero manteniendo su contraseña para descomprimirlos. Es decir:

MJJM - PCJT01.rar
MJJM - PCJT02.rar
MJJM - RLWC.rar
MJJM - TEI.rar

O sea, que el que busque por MJJM tiene que encontrar los cuatro archivos. 

Total, que buen rollo y todo eso. Va, a ver si todos acabamos con los videos en nuestro PC que son una maravilla (y además complicados de conseguir por lo que estoy leyendo).

Hasta entonces... "Yo hago eso... pero distinto" (MJJMarkos, es que me ha encantado tío...)

----------


## MJJMarkos

No sharing en burracos y demás del 4º video please!

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo he decidido que hasta que no pueda arreglar mis problemas para entrar en el servidor de Popt (que no hay forma de que me entre y no sé porqué) no pongo a compartir ni el 4º ni ninguno. Espero que nadie se ofenda. 

 Si esto no esta bien tampoco, indicadmelo.

  :roll:

----------


## Goreneko

El cuarto todavia no!!

Y no encriptes cosas raras que yo estoy nulo en esto machote :-)

----------


## Felipe

> No sharing en burracos y demás del 4º video please!


Me parece perfecto.

Voy a proponer otra forma de compartir.

Hace tiempo que uso el programa Direct Connect, o mejor, el DC++, mediante el cual se comparte vía p2p todo, hasta lo más inimaginable. En mi caso música de jazz. La descarga es directa de un usuario a otro y a mucha velocidad.

Existen hubs públicos y hubs privados. Los mejores, como podéis suponer, son los privados. Para acceder a un hub privado y poder descargar, tienes que seguir varios pasos:

1. Lógicamente, saber la dirección del hub. En el caso de los privados, hay que estar metido en el ajo para poder conocerlos. Si haces una búsqueda de hubs, sólo aparecen los públicos.

2. Ponerse en contacto con el administrador o administradores del hub y que te den acceso mediante nick y password.

3. Cumplir con las normas del hub.

4. Casi todos los hubs exigen que tú aportes al hub una cantidad de GB determinada de archivos referentes al tema del hub (en algunos casos muy elevada), es decir, si es de jazz que tú también aportes jazz.

5. No se permite que haya cosas compartidas diferentes al tema objeto del hub.

6. La más importante. Si no se cumplen las normas, el usuario puede ser baneado en cualquier momento.

Sólo es una posibilidad.

----------


## iscariote

Bueno, pues yo he pedido información por privado a varios miembros del foro y ni siquiera me han contestado a los privados. Si alguien sabe o quiere decirme dónde puedo ver o descargarme esos vídeos le estaría muy agradecido. No entiendo por qué lo de compartir dentro del foro se convierte en algo elitista, si queréis compartir en un círculo cerrado os rogaría que no lo pusierais en un mensaje público ya que me ponéis los dientes largos.

Un saludo

----------


## Bee

Lo siento

----------


## Bee

Lo siento, he metido la pata... queria mandar un MP.... si es que ha estas horas uno no ve naaaaaaa  8-) 

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Bee

Vaya lo siento muchisimo de nuevo, en vez de darle a "editar" le estaba dando a "citar".
Lo siento muchisimo.

----------


## runnerbcn

¿Cómo sabemos que pertenecemos al "club de exclusividad"? ¿A quién hay que preguntar?  :roll: 

Por cierto, he podido bajar dos de los tres primeros "MJJM" que pululaban en el burrico (el 3º aún esta en ello), sin necesidad de conectar con el server de popt, que ni siquiera sé cuál es (yo tiro de D onkey Server nº2), y con varias fuentes. Supongo que el 4º vídeo tendrá otro nombre o se conseguirá por otros métodos.

Una cosa que me ha dejado a cuadros es que ha habido alguien (no voy a repasar el hilo para saber quién lo dijo, lo leí hace días) que ha dicho que estos vídeos no los disfrutan los profanos ("_no está hecha la miel para la boca del asno_") Probablemente no he oido en mi vida mayor tontería. ¿Quiere decir esa persona que René Lavand, Pepe Carrol y Juan Tamariz hacían esas sesiones asegurándose que no hubiese profanos en la sala? ¿Cuando Juan Tamariz sale por TV se asegura de que no haya ningún profano viendo la televisión en ese instante? Esos juegos, ejecutados por esos magos, los puede disfrutar cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de lucidez. De hecho, creo que alguien que no tenga ni idea de empalmes, mezclas clasificadoras, etc, y por tanto que no tiene ni la más remota idea de cómo se hace lo que está viendo en pantalla, disfruta mucho más que los que lo ven pensando "Huy, que bien ha hecho esa mezcla falsa". Ese profano tiene la suerte de poder ver Magia (y con suerte se le despertará el gusanillo mágico) Los que saben ven unas técnicas muy bien ejecutadas. Otra cosa, obviamente, es el valor sentimental que pueda tener para alguien lo que sale en los vídeos. Pero no hay que ser un profano de la magia para no entender ese sentimiento.

PD: A quien corresponda, supongo que MJJMarkos, espero que me incluyáis en ese "club exclusivo", porque me encantaría poder disfrutar de esos vídeos.

Saludos.

----------


## iscariote

runnerbcn no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo

----------


## Ella

yo reinstale el programa de compresion, pude ver los 2 primeros,pero el 3º no... :(

----------


## ZAFER

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con runnerbcn, y tambien desearía y agradecería ser incluído en el "club de exclusividad".

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Vamos a ver runnerbcn, te lo voy a explicar porque veo que hay gente que aun no ha entendido lo ocurrido aqui.




> ¿Cómo sabemos que pertenecemos al "club de 
> exclusividad"?


Aqui no hay ningun club de exclusividad.




> ¿A quién hay que preguntar?


¿A quien? Pues mirate el post desde el principio y lo hallaras tu solo. 




> he podido bajar dos de los tres primeros "MJJM" que pululaban en el burrico, sin necesidad de conectar con el server de popt, que ni siquiera sé cuál es


Pues mira majete, tu problema es que no has hecho ni puñetero caso a las indicaciones de MJ, porque cuando tu descargas esos ficheros de la red de la burra directamente, lo unico que haces es empeorar las cosas. La gente como es muy poquito espabilada (y de ahi MI FRASE de la boca del asno), se conecta al servidor de popt, baja los archivos de MJ, y luego vuelve a conectar a los servidores normales, pero sin quitar previamente esos ficheros del Incoming de la burra. Por tanto, esos ficheros, pasan a estar disponibles para todo Dios, que es JUSTO LO QUE MJ QUERIA EVITAR.




> Supongo que el 4º vídeo tendrá otro nombre o se conseguirá por otros métodos.


Pues desde luego, y visto que no haceís ni caso a las indicaciones, supongo que el 4º video un dia de estos aparecera en el mismo sitio.




> Una cosa que me ha dejado a cuadros es que ha habido alguien (no voy a repasar el hilo para saber quién lo dijo, lo leí hace días) que ha dicho que estos vídeos no los disfrutan los profanos ("_no está hecha la miel para la boca del asno_")


No busques, he sido yo. Y no iba haciendo referencia a profanos, sino a los que dicen ser magos y no valoran lo que MJ estaba compartiendo.




> Probablemente no he oido en mi vida mayor tontería.


Bueno, partiendo de la base de que no te has enterado de nada con lo de la boca del asno, todos tus comentarios sobre Tamariz, Rene y demás, pues dejan de tener sentido.

Aqui esto es muy sencillo, MJ comparte algo, con unas normas, y esas normas no se han respetado. PUNTO. Asique ahora, menos lloriqueos, y menos criticar a los 4 que hemos valorado este material.

Un saludo.

----------


## Rafa505

Bueno, no sé si se puede preguntar (o contestar) por aquí, pero bueno, ¿alguien podría dar los datos del servidor de Popt?.

----------


## ingodwetrust

Yo creo que ya no es una cuestión de dar los datos del servidor de Popt, Rafa. Esto ha ido por unos derroteros que no eran los esperados por parte del dueño de los videos y éste ha pedido que se frene la máquina. El resto de la gente no sé qué hará (he visto que algún archivo sigue pululando por la burra por ahí), pero en mi caso, y una vez vista la petición de MJJMarkos de no share en la burra, he retirado los archivos de mi carpeta compartida. 

Miguel tiene razón cuando habla del poco cuidado que se ha tenido con todo esto. Que se sigan compartiendo los archivos en cuestión mediante servidores globales no era la pretensión del que tuvo la iniciativa (Creo). La semana pasada tuve el ordenador encendido día y noche y conectado al servidor de Popt. No sé si tiene algo que ver (soy un ignorante en esto), pero  desde entonces no he descargado ni un solo kb de los archivos que tenía pendientes y no me ha importado puesto que estábamos llevando a cabo una labor de difusión de un material que es complicadísimo de encontrar ("Do ut Des"... Dar para recibir).

Total, que el que quiera seguir compartiendo un material que ha sido GENEROSAMENTE REGALADO por parte de MJ (y encima se siga difundiendo en contra de su voluntad) es libre de hacerlo. Aquí todos somos mayorcitos como para saber lo que está bien y lo que no.

Y mira, ya que Miguel habla de los lloriqueos yo puede que sí tenga alguno, puesto que quién sabe si MJ hubiera compartido un quinto, un sexto, o un séptimo video con todos nosotros si esto no se hubiera desbordado. Así es que jodidos estamos todos, tanto los que no tienen los videos subidos como los que no tenemos los videos que se pudieran subir en un futuro.

Es mi humilde parecer, si alguien no quiere entenderlo tampoco le pido que lo haga.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

ingodwetrust,

Comparto al 100% tus comentarios. Y yo tambien lloriqueo en el sentido que comentas, porque quizas nos hayamos perdido una oportunidad, por no ser todos lo responsables que debieramos.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Rafa505

Gracias por la aclaración Ingod.
No estaba yo muy enterado, pero nada, si se acabó se acabó.

----------


## MJJMarkos

¿Qué lloriqueos ni que leches?  :D  :D  :D .

¿Vosotros habeis recibido el MP con el 4º video? Pues ya está.

El problema es que el quinto, sexto y demás videos se retrasa por "fuerzas mayores", usease, exámenes.

Estoy hasta arriba y termino el 19 así que el 19 habrá más videos, habrá avalancha, etc...

No voy a entrar en valorar "las quejas" sobre el grupo elitista.

Lo que sí veo es que lo mejor hubiese sido callarse, no hablar del tema, y a hacer un verdadero grupo de elite, un grupo de la creme...

Algunos me reprochan por MP, ni los haré públicos, ni los contestaré, sólo diré que para "destacar" o "que la gente me eche cuenta" no necesito pegarme 20 minutos de captura de video, 30 minutos de edición y una hora (en el mejor de los casos) subiendo un video para que los demás lo bajen en 4 minutos (putas conexiones asimétricas).

En mi caso habeis comprobado que con echar un poco de espuma por la boca o crear polémica, me echa cuenta hasta Mariano   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

¿Pero esto? Esto lo hacía porque quería y ya está, como de hecho se ha seguido haciendo con un cuarto video, y como de hecho se seguirá haciendo con más... otra cosa es cómo o con quién.

Le guste a quien le guste.

Unos le llamais grupo de elite, grupo de exclusividad, de forma peroyativa, yo le llamo... gente maja.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Vamos a ver runnerbcn, te lo voy a explicar porque veo que hay gente que aun no ha entendido lo ocurrido aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> ...


*MJJMarkos* _dixit_




> Los videos van a llegar, igualmente. Sólo que tendremos que entrar en lo que dice Goreneko: *"el exclusivismo"*.





> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> ¿A quién hay que preguntar?
> 
> 
> ¿A quien? Pues mirate el post desde el principio y lo hallaras tu solo.


Se ve que no has leído la última línea de mi anterior mensaje. Y se ve que no has captado la ironía en la pregunta.




> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> he podido bajar dos de los tres primeros "MJJM" que pululaban en el burrico, sin necesidad de conectar con el server de popt, que ni siquiera sé cuál es
> 
> 
> Pues mira majete, tu problema es que no has hecho ni puñetero caso a las indicaciones de MJ,


Pues mira, majete (¿Me puedo tomar la libertad de llamarte así, verdad? Para que estemos ambos al mismo nivel, digo) La primera indicación de *MJJMarkos* fue la de mandarle un MP para pedir las contraseñas y aún estoy esperando la respuesta. Entiendo que tenga curro y no pueda gestionar la más que segura avalancha de mensajes que habrá recibido, por eso no le he vuelto a molestar.

Y otra cosa. Ha habido mucha gente que ha preguntado por los datos del server de Popt y no han obtenido respuesta. La gente se sabe buscar la vida cuando se trata de algo que interesa, no sé si lo sabes.




> porque cuando tu descargas esos ficheros de la red de la burra directamente, lo unico que haces es empeorar las cosas. La gente como es muy poquito espabilada (y de ahi MI FRASE de la boca del asno), se conecta al servidor de popt, baja los archivos de MJ, y luego vuelve a conectar a los servidores normales, pero sin quitar previamente esos ficheros del Incoming de la burra. Por tanto, esos ficheros, pasan a estar disponibles para todo Dios, que es JUSTO LO QUE MJ QUERIA EVITAR.


*MJJMarkos* [i]dixit




> El profano no tiene acceso si en los nombres de archivo no se pone ni lo que es, ni la password.


De todas formas, es divertido ver cómo cunde el pánico entre cierta gente que ve peligroso que alguien que no domine el Canuto y 47 libros más de magia pueda llegar a ver una maravillosa actuación de Tamariz y Carroll, donde no se desvela ningún secreto. Espero que a ningún programador de televisión se le ocurra poner un programa de magia en hora de máxima audiencia. Ah, no, espera, que eso ya se hace...

Y ya de paso te recuerdo lo del server de popt.




> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> Supongo que el 4º vídeo tendrá otro nombre o se conseguirá por otros métodos.
> 
> 
> Pues desde luego, y *visto que no haceís ni caso a las indicaciones*, supongo que el 4º video un dia de estos aparecera en el mismo sitio.


Es curioso que me incluyas a mi en el grupo de gente que tiene el 4º vídeo. Ojalá...




> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> Una cosa que me ha dejado a cuadros es que ha habido alguien (no voy a repasar el hilo para saber quién lo dijo, lo leí hace días) que ha dicho que estos vídeos no los disfrutan los profanos ("_no está hecha la miel para la boca del asno_")
> 
> 
> No busques, he sido yo. Y no iba haciendo referencia a profanos, sino a los que dicen ser magos y no valoran lo que MJ estaba compartiendo.


Culpa mía. Hablaba de memoria y creía que se hacía referencia a los profanos. Ahora lo he repasado y he visto mi error.




> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> Probablemente no he oido en mi vida mayor tontería.
> 
> 
> Bueno, partiendo de la base de que no te has enterado de nada con lo de la boca del asno, todos tus comentarios sobre Tamariz, Rene y demás, pues dejan de tener sentido.


Bueno, mis comentarios sobre Tamariz y demás son perfectamente válidos si no hacen referencia a tu observación sobre la miel y los asnos, pero sí si lo hacen a los comentarios vertidos en este hilo sobre el miedo que tienen algunos de que algún profano pueda ver esos vídeos.




> Aqui esto es muy sencillo, MJ comparte algo, con unas normas, y esas normas no se han respetado. PUNTO. Asique ahora, menos lloriqueos, y menos criticar a los 4 que hemos valorado este material.


Aquí se te ha ido mogollón la olla, si me permites la expresión. Ha habido dos personas, DOS, que han cometido un error, y que públicamente han corregido su fallo. Varias veces han pedido disculpas y se les ha ignorado (supongo que por MP se habrán aclarado algunas cosas) Nadie está lloriqueando,y por supuesto nadie está criticando a los 4 (¿!) que habéis (¿hemos?) valorado ese material.

Y para terminar, 




> Unos le llamais grupo de elite, grupo de exclusividad, de forma peroyativa, yo le llamo... gente maja.


Siempre sigo con gran interés tus intervenciones en este foro. Creo que,  a pesar de (o gracias a) tus formas tan radicales, cada mensaje tuyo desprende una sabiduría y un respeto por tu trabajo que hacen que valga kilates cada consejo que das aquí. Iniciativas como la de este hilo son buena prueba de ello, aunque lastimosamente se haya echado a perder (para la mayoría, por lo menos)
No sé si leíste mi MP, pero, al igual que he hecho en este hilo, en aquél me ofrecí a suministrar material videográfico, que podría ser interesante, ya que el tema, digamos, de logística informática (redes, servers, hosts y demás trabalenguas) es un misterio para mí. 
Te cuento todas estas tonterías para acabar con otra tontería aún mayor, y es que no he podido dejar de sentirme un poco dolido por la frase que te he quoteado.

Saludos.

----------


## swaze

Se que nadie me ha dado vela en este entierro pero, runnerbcn en el hilo hay como cuatro o cinco post donde pone que para obtener los datos del servidor hay que mandarle un mp a popt para obtenerlos, yo lo hice en su día y estube peleándome con el servidor y el día que consegui que funcionase al par de horas hubo problemas asi que lo cerré. De todas formas por lo que se ha dicho Popt ha estado/esta de viaje quizás por eso no hubo contestación (no lo se solo es una hipótesis).

Lo de que los vídeos acaben en manos profanas..bueno es una forma de proteger el cariño que se le tiene a esos videos o esas personas creo yo y lo encuentro totalmente lógico.

En lo que si estoy de acuerdo es en lo desafortunado que ha sido lo de "gente maja" creo que mas de uno vamos a ser los que nos sintamos mal por eso la verdad. Casi preferiría ser considerado persona "no apta"   :Oops:  si se me permite la idea de cambio de concepto. Aunque creo que está claro que no ha sido dicho con mala intención, somos muchos los que estamos fuera de ese grupo y no creo que a todos nos considere "no majos" creo que solo ha sido un temrino mal empleado.

----------


## iscariote

Bueno pues yo agradezco mucho la iniciativa MJJMarcos y le felicito por el trabajo que realiza para el foro en esta y en muchas cosas más. Pero tengo que decir que, tal y como se pone el hilo, me da hasta un poco de vergüenza mandarle a alguien un privado preguntándole por el tema.

Un saludo

----------


## runnerbcn

> Lo de que los vídeos acaben en manos profanas..bueno es una forma de proteger el cariño que se le tiene a esos videos o esas personas creo yo y lo encuentro totalmente lógico.


Hay que ser muy inocente para pensar que vas a compartir un montón de videos con un montón de gente y que toda esa información va a quedar protegida como si estuviese en un fortín. Cuanta más gente los tenga más fácil es que se filtren, incluso aunque no intervenga la mala fe.




> Se que nadie me ha dado vela en este entierro pero, runnerbcn en el hilo hay como cuatro o cinco post donde pone que para obtener los datos del servidor hay que mandarle un mp a popt para obtenerlos, yo lo hice en su día y estube peleándome con el servidor y el día que consegui que funcionase al par de horas hubo problemas asi que lo cerré. De todas formas por lo que se ha dicho Popt ha estado/esta de viaje quizás por eso no hubo contestación (no lo se solo es una hipótesis)


Tienes razón, pero también ha habido gente que ha dicho que ha mandado el MP y que no ha recibido respuesta (puede que sea por el viaje de *popt* que comentas) 
Además, como dice *iscariote*, hay un momento en el que te da apuro mandar un MP sólo con pensar en la cantidad de gente que lo habrá hecho antes que tú, y lo cansado que debe estar el forero en cuestión de contestarlos. Tema aparte, y es lo que me pasa a mi, es que uno parece un ave de rapiña pidiendo contraseñas y datos y demás, sin haber hecho nada a cambio. Pero eso son manías mías.

Saludos.

----------


## ingodwetrust

A ver. Yo creo que al principio toda la gente "era maja". Quiero decir, que MJ se levanta una mañana con ganas de hacer regalos (ya nos contará qué le pasó la noche anterior  :Lol:  ) y le regala a TODOS los miembros del foro una serie de videos que serán distribuidos desde unos cuantos que nos ofrecemos para hacer de enlaces, crear servidores, etc... Hasta aquí creo que todo se entiende, ¿no? Luego se forma una pelotera que no veas, y no es cuestión de que a dos personas se les haya ido la olla y dejen los archivos descomprimidos y sin contraseña dentro de la carpeta de compartidos (que también pudo influir), sino que es cuestión de que, por parte de algunos, no se nombran los archivos como se había quedado, no se cambian los nombres de los usuarios en la burra como se había quedado, etc... En resumen, no se cumplen las normas que estableció el señor que decidió compartir los videos  (Creo que hasta aquí también he sido claro). Y entonces el DUEÑO de estos videos decide que no quiere seguir con esta historia de el "comparto porque me da la gana", y pasa a ser un "comparto con quién quiero porque para eso son míos", cosa que  veo perfectamente lícito. Esto es como si estás con los amigos, les dejas un libro pidiéndoles que lo cuiden y que lo tengan controlado y a los tres días te encuentras el libro en un banco del parque y lo está leyendo uno que no tienes ni puñetera idea de quién es. Hombre, a mí ese tipo de cosas me fastidian, la verdad, no sé a vosotros.

Y como estoy viendo que al final este hilo va a degenerar en comentarios más gruesos de lo normal voy a hacer el firme propósito de no seguir escribiendo en él (salvo por alusiones, claro está), y creo que no estaría de más echarle el cierre para que esos comentarios no lleguen.

Esto lo digo, una vez más, con el mayor de los respetos hacia todos.

----------


## popt

He entrado de casualidad por un mp de Felipe, perdonad que no esté conectado pero no puedo entrar porque estoy demasiadísimo liado con el trabajo.

El servidor está abajo, creo que ya lo dije todo, si leéis el post desde el principio lo veréis.  De todas formas, visto que no todo el mundo se lee los posts desde el principio os resumo en líneas generales lo que ha ido pasando (sólo con el servidor, el que quiera saber sobre otras cosas que se lea todo):

1- Abro el servidor para hacer pruebas con unos pocos.
2- Empieza a funcionar y a quien me manda mp a mí, o a los que probaban se le pasa la dirección.  Todavía no se hace pública y dejo el tema de ponerla en abierto en manos de MJJM
3- No se llega a contestar porque acto seguido pasa el follón de compartir en servidores públicos y poner los archivos sin contraseña.
4- Comento que el proyecto es de MJJM y que si él decide no seguir con esto en abierto yo cierro el servidor.
5- Cierro el servidor

Así que no hay dirección de servidor, ¿por qué se preguntaba la dirección? ni idea...

Por otro lado... a los que están compartiéndolo en servidores públicos... vaya huevos tenéis.  ¿Y de verdad os extrañaría que se crease un grupo de exclusividad? pues suena bastante lógico, es exclusivo entre aquellos que MJJM crea que no van a compartirlo por ahí.

Bueno, sobre el servidor, si MJJM quiere que lo ponga, yo lo pongo, si quiere que diga los datos en abierto los digo, pero lo que no voy a poder hacer es contestar a privados porque estoy sin tiempo :( (imaginad que poco tiempo que todavía no tengo los vídeos)

Saludos!

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Perdón por ser otro de los que se meten dodnde no les llaman, pero he puesto en el burro mjjm, y efectivamente aparecen 3 archivos, en servidores normales. No los voy a descargar porque nadie me ha dado permiso para ello, pero supongo que deberíais decirle algo a quien los tiene en una carpeta compartida. En los 3 archivos aparece Benji_ de magiapotagia como quien los comparte, y un par de emuleprojects. No sé si sirve esto de algo, pero bueno.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> En los 3 archivos aparece Benji_ de magiapotagia como quien los comparte


Ver para creer....

Pero luego yo, soy un borde...

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por AlfonsoSHCD
> 
> En los 3 archivos aparece Benji_ de magiapotagia como quien los comparte
> 
> 
> Ver para creer....
> 
> Pero luego yo, soy un borde...


¿Quién te ha llamado borde?

Saludos.

----------


## Némesis

> En los 3 archivos aparece Benji_ de magiapotagia como quien los comparte, y un par de emuleprojects. No sé si sirve esto de algo, pero bueno.


Sirve para meter más maraña.
No digo que esté bien hecho, pero decirlo en público es chivatismo.

----------


## ign

Yo también me he quedado sin disfrutar de los vídeos, pero es lo que hay.  :(  :(  :( 

Si los vídeos son de MJJMarkos, está en su derecho de compartirlos con quien él quiera ¿no?
No creo que deba hablarse de exclusividades, ni élites, ni nada por el estilo, así que sería mejor dejar a un lado las acusaciones y los enfrentamientos.

El proyecto salió mal y punto.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Por qué un moderador no cierra el hilo?

----------


## Benji_

> Perdón por ser otro de los que se meten dodnde no les llaman, pero he puesto en ******* mjjm, y efectivamente aparecen 3 archivos, en servidores normales. No los voy a descargar porque nadie me ha dado permiso para ello, pero supongo que deberíais decirle algo a quien los tiene en una carpeta compartida. En los 3 archivos aparece Benji_ de magiapotagia como quien los comparte, y un par de emuleprojects. No sé si sirve esto de algo, pero bueno.


Sí, me lo podeis decir a mi.

Yo no me he dado cuenta de que NO se podía compartir en servidores públicos hasta hace unos dias momento en el cual he borrado los archivos de donde los tenía.

Lo que yo tenía entendido (y me he leido el hilo de arriba abajo, debe ser que no he entendido nada), es que NO se podía cambiar el nombre y NO se podía cambiar la contraseña.

En tal caso: 

 1) Mis excusas por no haber entendido la jugada, creí en todo momento que el servidor de Popt se había puesto para que bajase más rapido. Cuando marcos dijo "No compartir en el burro" entendí que se refería al 4º vídeo que no tenía (ni ganas repito), así que no supuse que tuviese ningun problema.

 2) Acabo de ver este mensaje.

En fin, da igual, los videos están quitados, mis disculpas dadas y mi promesa absoluta de no volver a bajarme (vive Dios), nada que circule por este foro.

Creo que ya hay un mensaje más adelante donde "ya me dicen algo", gracias Alfonso.

Un saludo.

----------


## Benji_

> Iniciado por AlfonsoSHCD
> 
> En los 3 archivos aparece Benji_ de magiapotagia como quien los comparte
> 
> 
> Ver para creer....
> 
> Pero luego yo, soy un borde...


Por alusiones:

 A la primera parte te remito al mensaje que he puesto a Alfonso.

 A la parte de que eres borde... No creo que seas borde creo que tus comentarios fueron desafortunados para alguna gente (de hecho uno de mis mensajes lo escribí a raiz de un comentario hecho por tí ).

 Especialmente por que te tengo por una de las personas más "cabales" de este foro y la carga me pareció injusta lo cual me decepcionó bastante. 

 Ahora que ya soy uno de los proscritos por haber compartido los vídeos (tela, que yo lo quito todo generalmente y me dije "joder, si quieren compartirlo entre los del foro, voy a hacer un esfuerzo por ponerlo", pero lo estaba haciendo mal, vaya...), supongo que ahora me tocará a mi "no respetar las reglas", el "pasarme todo por el forro", etcétera... en fin, que se le va a hacer.

  No tenía pensado volver a leer ni escribir sobre este post (en su momento las cosas se aclararon, yo comenté mi opinión la discutimos, nos respetamos unos a otros y todo se aclaró), pero visto que ahora he sido yo quien he metido (una vez más) la pata, pues habrá que aclararlo.

  ¿Vosotros creeis que todas las reglas, prerrogativas y demás quedaron claras con los mensajes? Es decir, que todo el mundo entendió a la perfección qué se podía y qué no se podía hacer con los vídeos, ¿Creeis que quedó claro?

  Porque ya vamos tres que hemos metido la gamba y en mi caso al menos sin mala voluntad.

  En fin, desde luego me gusta tu frase Miguel: Ver para creer.  El anillo del señor de los anillos ha creado menos adicción y cambiado/provocado menos reacciónes "pa'verlas" que los vídeos en este foro...

Un saludo

----------


## Benji_

> Iniciado por AlfonsoSHCD
> 
> En los 3 archivos aparece Benji_ de magiapotagia como quien los comparte, y un par de emuleprojects. No sé si sirve esto de algo, pero bueno.
> 
> 
> Sirve para meter más maraña.
> No digo que esté bien hecho, pero decirlo en público es chivatismo.


Fíjate si será cabrito el benji este, que sabe que está haciendo algo que no puede hacer... ¡¡¡¡Y pone su nombre!!!!! Tiene que ser muy mala gente y un provocador para hacer eso...  :Wink1: 

En fin, cosas veredes  :Smile1: 

Un saludo (por darle un poco de "humor" al asunto, porque sino...)

----------


## BusyMan

Lo cojonudo es que tenéis todos los videos de magia y libros de magia y folletos de magia del mundo compartidos y os rasgais las vestiduras por un video concreto...


Ah, y Miguel no es cabal, es un alcoholico, esquizofrénico, con tendencia a la velocidad y las mujeres muy pintadas.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Perdón por mi mensaje, no quería decir nada de tí, Benji, es más, pensé en lo del nombre, acompañado de lo del foro, y estaba seguro de que tu ilusión no era esa. Lo de que te dijeran algo no era que te dijeran que eres lo peor que parió una madre, sino que te avisaran, porque supuse que serías de los que tuvo permiso. Todo lo contrario a meter baza o vaza, perdón por lo que he provocado, pero era un aviso de "ei, se te ha escapado", lo aseguro. De nuevo perdón (lo que aún no entiendo es por qué no lo hice por MP)..

----------


## Benji_

> Ah, y Miguel no es cabal, es un alcoholico, esquizofrénico, con tendencia a la velocidad y las mujeres muy pintadas.


 :117:  Eso explica muchas cosas, sobre todo por lo de las mujeres muy pintadas...  :Wink1:  (lo de ser alcoholico no es tan malo eh? bueno y lo de las mujeres muy pintadas... tampoco ;P)

Vamos a intentar quitar un poco de hierro a esto, porque sino...

Gracias mil Busy  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## Benji_

> Perdón por mi mensaje, no quería decir nada de tí, Benji, es más, pensé en lo del nombre, acompañado de lo del foro, y estaba seguro de que tu ilusión no era esa. Lo de que te dijeran algo no era que te dijeran que eres lo peor que parió una madre, sino que te avisaran, porque supuse que serías de los que tuvo permiso. Todo lo contrario a meter baza o vaza, perdón por lo que he provocado, pero era un aviso de "ei, se te ha escapado", lo aseguro. De nuevo perdón (lo que aún no entiendo es por qué no lo hice por MP)..


En tal caso da igual, ojala si alguien lo hubiese visto antes me hubiese avisado (como fuese), porque antes habrían salido de donde estaban  :Smile1: .

Comprendido el mensaje y se agradece el aviso, quizás por MP hubiese montado menos rebumbio, pero da igual ya están quitados que es lo que cuenta.

Un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Ahí, ahí, como se nota que Benji es de Alcalá de henares. Es que los de esta zona somos lo peor del mundo y con mucho esfuerzo 
 Miradme a mi, de Camarma y un auténtico troll del foro para cabrear al mundo fuera del Corredor del Henares. :D 

 Ale ale, que se note a los de Torrebronx, los de Guadalajarlem y demás de la zona. Vamos a reventar el mulico a base de vídeos de magia ñiek ñiek ñiek

 Para empezar, tengo preparado un par de camiones de bebidas de más de 40 grados y un harén de mujeres pintadas hasta los tobillos para despistar.

 ¡¡¡VAMOS, HENaRES POWER!!!  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------

